# Aamir Liaquat Exposed.



## FreekiN

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=216733791709787











Aamir Liaquat Reply






Enjoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## DaRk WaVe

9 mins 57 sec of pure hypocritical behavior, thats the way all these religious nuts are & they will be. Its sad that our nation follows people like these for their fake spiritual inspiration 

BUT hey ROFL


----------



## Last Hope

I wont bother watching this.

Amir Liaqat, I knew him from the beginning. 
*He is a cheap person, who happens to be a strict Shia,* doesn't admit it though, but he has been cursing Prophet Mohammad (SAWS) in a Shia meetings.
He does that a lot, and my dad saw him, as our home is quite close to a tomb.

No wonder its the JEW TV who used to Air him and who asked to remove the videos. Trying to play with stupid Nation, who are gonna believe in what they see and hear. 
His elder brother, is the same. He does some job like Amir Liaqat.

He has been doing that, search it on youtube.
(PS. No offense to Shias)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DaRk WaVe

rickshaw driver ver3.0 said:


> this dubbed...u have to be blind to believe this and this is not his voice either.
> 
> there are few segments of his voice but the rest abuse and cursing is not his voice.


 
at 1;16 its perfectly clear but at times voice is lagging but lip movement is there...


----------



## pak-marine

Last Hope said:


> I wont bother watching this.
> 
> Amir Liaqat, I knew him from the beginning.
> He is a cheap Shia, who doesn't admit it though, but he has been cursing Prophet Mohammad (SAWS) in a Shia meeting.
> He does that a lot, and my dad saw him, as our home is quite close to a tomb.
> He has been doing that, search it on youtube.
> (PS. No offense to Shias)


 
Last hope your comments are very biased and shamefull ! why are you calling Shias cheap just becuase of this guy who have nothing to do nor he is a shia and When and where you heard Amir Liaquat cussing Prophet (PBUH) in a shia meeting , can you provide a link ?? i will suggest you apologise for your ignorant remarks and delete your stupid post.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## pak-marine

i dont like the guy either but i think the quality of this video is doubtful it seems dubbed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

How sad , i hated this hypocritical douche bag already. If we have a few more "online alims" like him , we may end up with a maximum possible per capita population if idiotic dumb faces.


----------



## WAQAS119

This should go viral all around the internet including facebook and twitter.
I am happy atleast this video will help and force people to use their head instead of following these hypocrite molvis blindly.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Kompromat

WAQAS119 said:


> This should go viral all around the internet including facebook and twitter.
> I am happy atleast this video will help and force people to use their head instead of following these hypocrite molvis blindly.


 
He should be banned permanently from addressing the public & on mass media. I was already quite p!55ed off when he rather stupidly , justified killing someone from a certain non Muslim minority group. I would support any effort to control many molvis like him and stop them from speaking to the public and bring a Govt monitored system like the one in Turkey.

I remember how blindly people actually followed idiots like Azam Tariq and Haqnaqwaz Jhangvi which lead to so many deaths as well as mass amount of terrorist attacks. These are the "14th century Mullahs" we have been warned about !

I am convinced that many folks like me reserve every single right to fight these morons out as they play with something that i and many of you hold dear.

I would appreciate & encourage any effort by all of you to share this video on your social media , pages , groups , twitter , Google circle etc.


----------



## Last Hope

pak-marine said:


> Last hope your comments are very biased and shamefull ! why are you calling Shias cheap just becuase of this guy who have nothing to do nor he is a shia and When and where you heard Amir Liaquat cussing Prophet (PBUH) in a shia meeting , can you provide a link ?? i will suggest you apologise for your ignorant remarks and delete your stupid post.


I am so sorry if you thought I said Shia cheap.. I said him a cheap guy, who is a shia.. unlike other shia muslims, he is really cheap.


----------



## laiqs@mi

thats why Islam is getting bad name all over the world.
we have followers for these morons... 
i dont know this is his voice or not. this video is dubd or not. but..........
his acting during his programs.. just shameful.
our public has the same amount of stupidity that without knowing any ones background they start calling him Aalim and start following him.

and i listen from people that .... Aj to amir liaquat ke dua sun k main bohot royee hai ALLAH tum nay suni the us ke dua......
and what fatwas he give online our sisters and brother start following him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## laiqs@mi

pak-marine said:


> Last hope your comments are very biased and shamefull ! why are you calling Shias cheap just becuase of this guy who have nothing to do nor he is a shia and When and where you heard Amir Liaquat cussing Prophet (PBUH) in a shia meeting , can you provide a link ?? i will suggest you apologise for your ignorant remarks and delete your stupid post.


 
i think Last hope has not mentioned all Shia's he said in his post perticularly about aamir liaquat. that he is cheap. you can see at the end of his post he said No offense to Shias.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-Faz

He is one the best entertainers on TV.

I like his song, "Ramzan Ramzan, Ramzaz hai Rahman".

I believe he should be the next Prime Minister of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pukhtoon

Belive it or not but i am damn sure is ne bachpan main Bahut G**D dee ho gi..Kisi kare hoi cheez ko nahi chora ho ga is ne.

Basterd.

And Last Hope is rite.Is ne A Suhaba Karam keh baare main ghalat bayani ki thi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Evil Flare

Pukhtoon said:


> Belive it or not but i am damn sure is ne bachpan main Bahut G**D dee ho gi..Kisi kare hoi cheez ko nahi chora ho ga is ne.
> 
> Basterd.
> 
> And Last Hope is rite.Is ne A Suhaba Karam keh baare main ghalat bayani ki thi.


 

I know when this video come out he was immediately remove from MQM membership .. 

this guy is the biggest extremist in this country openly inciting violence b/c shias & sunnis


----------



## Leader

^^ he was removed from MQM because he said Suicidal bomb blasts are okay in Afghanistan and Iraq... while the MQM was already looking for reason to kick him out, found it best way... since other options were going to fire back...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notsuperstitious

^^^

Could not follow what he is saying. Can someone help pls.


----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## WAQAS119

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=206274932763939


----------



## superNova

jew news and other channels are propaganting these fake religious people just to spread biddats etc

during the reign of PTV in ninties, every maulvi who used to appear on TV made sense, i also now observe biddatis reciting naats like this qadri guy







all naat khuwans sounded so sweet and lovely back in 90s and early 20s

on the other hand they bring hindu elements in our dramas and TV programs, its so diggusting seeing the negative influence of these channels

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pak-marine

laiqs@mi said:


> i think Last hope has not mentioned all Shia's he said in his post perticularly about aamir liaquat. that he is cheap. you can see at the end of his post he said No offense to Shias.


 
No .1 He is not a Shia , # 2. even if we assume he is one how would you or any one like if i will say zia was a CHEAP SUNNI who screwed this country with his stupid policies.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Xestan

*The awkward moment when Aamir Liaquat asks "Ghalib film dekhi hai ap ne?"* :p


----------



## DaRk WaVe

*Aamir Liaquat Hussain (Official)* (FB Page)
Behno aur Bhaiyon: Jaisa ke apko maloom hai ke Dr. Aamir Ramzan program mein bohat busy hain aur ghar bhi nahi ja sakte, woh studio mein hi rehtay hain. Aaj ek video jo ke 7 saal purani hai unke khilaf ek sazish ke tehat jari ki gaee. Iss mamlay pe Dr. Sb ne sarre aam live maafi maang li hai aur har program ke baad mafi mangte hain. Ek tv channel aur unke sath kuch aur log iss sazish mein shamil hain. Allah sab ko hidayat de aur Aamir Bhai ki maafi ko qabool kare . Ameen (ADMIN)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.M.R

Just ignore these mullahs. They are root of every problem.

You can follow your deen even without mullahs. Just pray Allah (by whatever method) and dont harm anyone by any means.

If you will go to mullah, he will teach you the only and ultimate objective (in his view), the virgins in heaven

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Leader

pak-marine said:


> No .1 He is not a Shia , # 2. even if we assume he is one how would you or any one like if i will say zia was a CHEAP SUNNI who screwed this country with his stupid policies.


 
we do all the time with Wahabi, Barelvi, Salfi and Takfiri and what not.... just forget it for the sake of peace...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## soul hacker

the video has been deleted is there any source where i can watch it


----------



## DaRk WaVe

soul hacker said:


> the video has been deleted is there any source where i can watch it


 
here you go...





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2086170167111

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

Hahahahaha it's the thing going on facebook at the moment....my news feed is full of it....


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

LOL......... Mother effer got caught!


I hated this chap! he is too artificial.



And geo has deleted the video... copyright my azz.


@last hope... change ur id to NO HOPE... 


cheap shia? cheap sunni ? evil wahabbi? = No good muslim

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Karachiite

All of these mullis on tv are the biggest hypocrites on earth. Never liked this Aamir Liaqat man at all. He's a murderer. Can't believe he has fooled thousands of naive Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TARIQ BN ZIYAAD

Assalam alaikum

Unfortunately i could not see the video but i see post no 23 for the eplanation. anyhow this guy who has knowledge about islam more then an ordinary person should have thought before opening his mouth.

some ppl r good in tuqya and some r not and when they wanna curse the sunnies they call them wahabi and zia is cursed and abuse on this particular forum as wahabi

TARIQ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luftwaffe

superNova said:


> jew news and other channels are propaganting these fake religious people just to spread biddats etc
> 
> during the reign of PTV in ninties, every maulvi who used to appear on TV made sense, i also now observe biddatis reciting naats like this qadri guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all naat khuwans sounded so sweet and lovely back in 90s and early 20s
> on the other hand they bring hindu elements in our dramas and TV programs, its so diggusting seeing the negative influence of these channels



I don't think this guy you posted is into that category explain why with evidence.

thought aamir liaquat was an ok person watched the video he has become the symbol of drama king.


----------



## Karachiite

Leader said:


> ^^ he was removed from MQM because he said Suicidal bomb blasts are okay in Afghanistan and Iraq... while the MQM was already looking for reason to kick him out, found it best way... since other options were going to fire back...


 
He was kicked out of MQM because he was barking on his tv show that Ahmadis are wajib ul qatal. Next day dozens of Ahmadis were found murdered. MQM being a secular party did not want extremists in their party.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## superNova

Karachiite said:


> All of these mullis on tv are the biggest hypocrites on earth. Never liked this Aamir Liaqat man at all. He's a murderer. Can't believe he has fooled thousands of naive Pakistanis.


 
the guy didnt fool pakistanis, because he used to invite other people to answer people's questions, and as you are not muslim so i say mind your own business, now dont start islam and muslim pakistani bashing with it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

superNova said:


> the guy didnt fool pakistanis, because he used to invite other people to answer people's questions, and as you are not muslim so i say mind your own business, now dont start islam and muslim pakistani bashing with it


 
Who the fck are you to say Im not Muslim or non Muslim. And I can talk about Islam and muslims all I want. Don't be a hypocrite. You've numerously insulted Hindus and Jews so mind your fckin business.
And where the fck am I bashing Muslims or Pakistanis? Dumbass.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## superNova

Luftwaffe said:


> I don't think this guy you posted is into that category explain why with evidence.
> 
> thought aamir liaquat was an ok person watched the video he has become the symbol of drama king.


 
i just said, these people are all biddatis and they use religion to make money, and they confuse people's mind through their words and actions


----------



## superNova

Karachiite said:


> Who the fck are you to say Im not Muslim or non Muslim. And I can talk about Islam and muslims all I want. Don't be a hypocrite. You've numerously insulted Hindus and Jews so mind your fckin business.
> And where the fck am I bashing Muslims or Pakistanis? Dumbass.


 
wow, in your own posts you said you were christian or agnostic or whatever, its not my fuckking business to say what ever you are, but you are not a muslim, so go and mind you own damn business and mind your tongue idiot


----------



## Karachiite

superNova said:


> wow, in your own posts you said you were christian or agnostic or whatever, its not my fuckking business to say what ever you are, but you are not a muslim, so go and mind you own damn business


 
It doesn't matter what religion I am. You can't just fckin denounce someone. You've been doing it to Ahmadis since the 70s. I bet if this was a thread where some Hindu priest was being exposed you would have r@ped this thread with your anti Hindu hate. So don't be a hypocrite. I'm a Pakistani and Amir Liaquat is a Pakistani so I have as much right to post on this video as you do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Karachiite said:


> He was kicked out of MQM because he was barking on his tv show *that Ahmadis are wajib ul qatal. Next day dozens of Ahmadis were found murdered*. MQM being a secular party did not want extremists in their party.


 
which incident are you referring to ?


----------



## Karachiite

Leader said:


> which incident are you referring to ?


 
Aalim Online &#8211; Inciting murder against Ahmedi&#8217;s | Teeth Maestro

PAKISTAN: Two persons murdered after an anchor person proposed the widespread lynching of Ahmadi sect followers &mdash; Asian Human Rights Commission


----------



## Leader

Karachiite said:


> Aalim Online &#8211; Inciting murder against Ahmedi&#8217;s | Teeth Maestro
> 
> PAKISTAN: Two persons murdered after an anchor person proposed the widespread lynching of Ahmadi sect followers &mdash; Asian Human Rights Commission


 
eeerrrrr...... what a jerk really !!

he should have been charged.... I think....


----------



## S.M.R

@ supernova:

Does it make any difference who is saying? We need to look what is being said, whether it is wrong or right.

What will be your response if whatever karachiite has said, woukd have been posted by me? Being a muslim?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TARIQ BN ZIYAAD

Assalam alaikum

ufffffffffffff i just saw the video, now i have hard time to believ his respected guest ( which were from all the sects shia ,sunni brailve etc ) would not have heard him doing it. and some of them came more then once too bad.

TARIQ


----------



## Peregrine

I don't think that it's Amir liaqat to whom people listen to, Its the guests; the experts or the religious scholars. He is just a host, and that is what he has always been.


----------



## soul hacker

here another story of this bastard

Ú©ÙØ§Ù | Amir Liaquat Hussain Holds Fake Degree of Masters and Phd


----------



## Luftwaffe

superNova said:


> i just said, these people are all biddatis and they use religion to make money, and they confuse people's mind through their words and actions


 
naat and hamd is not biddat (please come out of wahabi mind set), If they are selling naats/hamds in the market there is nothing wrong with it its a stream of halal income. I do not see how they confuse people's mind with mehfal-e-milad, naats and hamds. 

On the other hand disco nasheeds of which one is that UK guy I don't know his name in one of his nasheeds he says Allah tere "justajoo" where as Allah doesn't need justajoo Allah says be and it is, justajoo is a human property.


----------



## Luftwaffe

Karachiite said:


> Aalim Online &#8211; Inciting murder against Ahmedi&#8217;s | Teeth Maestro
> 
> PAKISTAN: Two persons murdered after an anchor person proposed the widespread lynching of Ahmadi sect followers &mdash; Asian Human Rights Commission


 
Such a fool, these people when go abroad are so polite and nice when they visit west but when in Pakistan they incite hatred against our own Pakistanis, ahmedis are Pakistanis leave them if they don't want to follow main stream Islam, Allah will resolve the issue hereafter as to what they believe in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Luftwaffe said:


> naat and hamd is not biddat (please come out of wahabi mind set), If they are selling naats/hamds in the market there is nothing wrong with it its a stream of halal income. I do not see how they conduse people's mind with mehfal-e-milad, naats and hamds.
> 
> On the other hand dico nasheeds of which one is that UK guy I don't know his name in one of his nasheeds he says Allah tere "justadjoo" where as Allah doesn't need justajoo Allah says be and it is, justajoo is a human property.


 
Naat and Hamad o Sana is not biddet in any sect, what is being said and done during it, might be crossing the line... and that line is actually differs in different sects...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luftwaffe

Leader said:


> Naat and Hamad o Sana is not biddet in any sect, what is being said and done during it, might be crossing the line... and that line is actually differs in different sects...


 
That's right so we shouldn't accuse all of them.

Supernova what it is called when someone is backbiting against another muslim when he is not present.


----------



## JonAsad




----------



## Patriot

haha lmao he is swearing so much.He said yaar us nay bohat CHODA HAY rape kay scene bohat kiyay hain


----------



## Last Hope

*ALRIGHT GUYS.*
*
I wanted to call that guy a cheap person, and also tell everyone he is a Shia cause people dont believe in him being a Shia.
You saw one thing, now you see other. Sorry if I hurted you all by saying 'cheap shia'. I, again confess, I wanted to call him cheap person and his hidden identity, which is Shia. For God's sake, I didn't want to abuse the Shias! I respect them too! And we are all Muslims, nor a Shia/Sunni, or a Wahabi or whatever!*


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

I never never trusted him , and I always told my family members never watch his show.

He is Hypocrite , Cheater and Anti-Islamic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rocky rock

this bastard will go to hell!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Last Hope

Bas_tum_Pak said:


> I never never trusted him , and I always told my family members never watch his show.
> 
> He is Hypocrite , Cheater and Anti-Islamic.


Agreed. I tell my family and to-be inlaws the same.
No one listened. But now. Its like a wildfire on facebook.

Lets see what happens to that piece of sheet after a week or two.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## superNova

Luftwaffe said:


> naat and hamd is not biddat (please come out of wahabi mind set), If they are selling naats/hamds in the market there is nothing wrong with it its a stream of halal income. I do not see how they confuse people's mind with mehfal-e-milad, naats and hamds.
> 
> On the other hand disco nasheeds of which one is that UK guy I don't know his name in one of his nasheeds he says Allah tere "justajoo" where as Allah doesn't need justajoo Allah says be and it is, justajoo is a human property.


 
the way they recite naat and hamd are biddats, with echoes and dancing etc i like naats very much

also have you seen this guy total alien outfit!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rollindays

Last Hope said:


> I wont bother watching this.
> 
> Amir Liaqat, I knew him from the beginning.
> *He is a cheap person, who happens to be a strict Shia,* doesn't admit it though, but he has been cursing Prophet Mohammad (SAWS) in a Shia meetings.
> He does that a lot, and my dad saw him, as our home is quite close to a tomb.
> 
> No wonder its the JEW TV who used to Air him and who asked to remove the videos. Trying to play with stupid Nation, who are gonna believe in what they see and hear.
> His elder brother, is the same. He does some job like Amir Liaqat.
> 
> He has been doing that, search it on youtube.
> (PS. No offense to Shias)


 
He is not a Shia though.


----------



## yousaf goebbels

Last Hope said:


> Agreed. I tell my family and to-be inlaws the same.
> No one listened. But now. Its like a wildfire on facebook.
> 
> Lets see what happens to that piece of sheet after a week or two.


 
sir youtube has removed the video...do u have a backup?


----------



## Last Hope

rollindays said:


> He is not a Shia though.


Agree or not, that's the truth. More things to be unveiled soon. 


yousaf goebbels said:


> sir youtube has removed the video...do u have a backup?


 Sure do. I believe in backups. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=219370498115489


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

Last Hope said:


> Agreed. I tell my family and to-be inlaws the same.
> No one listened. But now. Its like a wildfire on facebook.
> 
> Lets see what happens to that piece of sheet after a week or two.


 
These People are supported by two anti-Pakistan Channels , JEW TV & ARY.

So If People want this stuff out of screen they have to pass the strong message to these Channels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## laiqs@mi

Last Hope said:


> Sure do. I believe in backups.



hahaaha 
i knew you back things and that must be there.........


----------



## pak-marine

DaRk WaVe said:


> *Aamir Liaquat Hussain (Official)* (FB Page)
> Behno aur Bhaiyon: Jaisa ke apko maloom hai ke Dr. Aamir Ramzan program mein bohat busy hain aur ghar bhi nahi ja sakte, woh studio mein hi rehtay hain. Aaj ek video jo ke 7 saal purani hai unke khilaf ek sazish ke tehat jari ki gaee. Iss mamlay pe Dr. Sb ne sarre aam live maafi maang li hai aur har program ke baad mafi mangte hain. Ek tv channel aur unke sath kuch aur log iss sazish mein shamil hain. Allah sab ko hidayat de aur Aamir Bhai ki maafi ko qabool kare . Ameen (ADMIN)


 Bwahaha , that means it was real ... amir liaquat and his mullah kind are so busted


----------



## rollindays

Last Hope said:


> Agree or not, that's the truth.



No it isn't. Just listen to his views on the first 3 caliphs, & you will see they are not the views Shias hold.



> More things to be unveiled soon.



Waiting for them.


----------



## laiqs@mi

pak-marine said:


> Bwahaha , that means it was real ... amir liaquat and his *mullah* kind are so busted


 

who said he is a mullah?????? (I dot support mullah ism in islam)
he is a cheap person. 
but liberals or anti Islam people bring islam in every matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## superNova

btw how shameless aamir liaquat can get, he was thinking dirty when one women caller brought the question of woman making suicide if she is being rapped and his laugh totally surprised that guy who was answering... total idiot and bastard

what a turd!!


----------



## somebozo

Amir Liaqat and most of the MQM crowd happens to be ardent shia..Most of the sunni members of MQM mysteriously get shot!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rollindays

somebozo said:


> Amir Liaqat and most of the MQM crowd happens to be ardent shia..Most of the sunni members of MQM mysteriously get shot!


 
He is Urdu speaking/Mohajir, but he is not a Shia. His views on the first 3 caliphs are ample proof of that.


----------



## Al-zakir

I liked his Aalim online show. It was very good programmed where he used to invite Islamic scholars from different school of thought. I believe it's discontinued at GEO.


----------



## pak-marine

Leader said:


> we do all the time with Wahabi, Barelvi, Salfi and Takfiri and what not.... just forget it for the sake of peace...


 
Its wahabi /takfiri / ideology who are to be blamed for most of the unrest , there is no comparasion btw wahabi and sunnis /barelvis /shias /ahmedis etc etc .. they all were there since start, its not me its most of us along with the rest of the world know . I wouldnt compare sunis with them although they are a little closer to wahabi /takfiris than shias !! my point in principal is asociating some one with a normal sect without a link or proof is wrong.
On a personal note i will be last person to defend these loud mouthed mullahs .


----------



## Last Hope

Bas_tum_Pak said:


> These People are supported by two anti-Pakistan Channels , JEW TV & ARY.
> 
> So If People want this stuff out of screen they have to pass the strong message to these Channels.


As if it will bring in an effect. 


laiqs@mi said:


> hahaaha
> i knew you back things and that must be there.........


 I do, always. Like the PAF guys dancing. Lucky me I have a backup til date.


laiqs@mi said:


> who said he is a mullah?????? (I dot support mullah ism in islam)
> he is a cheap person.
> but liberals or anti Islam people bring islam in every matter.


 Mullahs are good. But most of the ones, who call themselves 'Mullah' aren't real mullah.. hardly 5% are real.


superNova said:


> *btw how shameless aamir liaquat can get*, he was thinking dirty when one women caller brought the question of woman making suicide if she is being rapped and his laugh totally surprised that guy who was answering... total idiot and bastard
> 
> what a turd!!


 How shameless can he get? He always has been worse. people saw it now.


----------



## superNova

pak-marine said:


> Its wahabi /takfiri / ideology who are to be blamed for most of the unrest , there is no comparasion btw wahabi and sunnis /barelvis /shias /ahmedis etc etc .. they all were there since start, its not me its most of us along with the rest of the world know . I wouldnt compare sunis with them although they are a little closer to wahabi /takfiris than shias !! my point in principal is asociating some one with a normal sect without a link or proof is wrong.
> On a personal note i will be last person to defend these loud mouthed mullahs .


 
salman rushdie who wrote 'satanic verses' is an ahmedi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

when did this all go public??


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

DaRk WaVe said:


> 9 mins 57 sec of pure hypocritical behavior, thats the way all these religious nuts are & they will be. Its sad that our nation follows people like these for their fake spiritual inspiration
> 
> BUT hey ROFL


 
well we allow badmashi from politicians; there should have been HELL raised over the Hajj scandal....

and dont bring sect talks into this, no sect allows this kind of conduct


----------



## pak-marine

superNova said:


> salman rushdie who wrote 'satanic verses' is an ahmedi


 
we are discussing pakistanis , rushdie was an indian ! .. more importantly pakistani ahmedis have never slaughtered pakistanis the way these people did. Pakistani Ahmedis have infact worked towards the properity of Pakistan. If you ask me they are better than those nut heads

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yousaf goebbels

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> when did this all go public??


 
sir today few hours ago most probably


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Finally this hypocrite is busted.

One more fact that Geo and ARY aren't doing any good to the 'innocent' people of Pakistan, who can be easily fooled using religion. Good that the people would realize it now.


----------



## Last Hope

AstanoshKhan said:


> Finally this hypocrite is busted.
> 
> One more fact that Geo and ARY aren't doing any good to the 'innocent' people of Pakistan, who can be easily fooled using religion. Good that the people would realize it now.


JEW TV has 50%+ shares off to Bharat. What else can you expect, with US giving it millions of aid too??
ARY.. It is rumoured to be owned by free-masons, I haven't any authentic sources to believe in though, but hate them too.

ATV, Dawn, News One or what ever it is.. are good ones.. maybe only good ones.... and ofcourse, our same ol forgotton PTV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Duffer mulla at his best, throw all these mullas & exteremist outta Pakistan, first they hated & opposed creation of Pakistan & now they making Pakistanis fool, i hate this amir guy for long from inside, even that time i used to think that why i hate this guy & don't watch his programs, thanks to Allah that he is exposed.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

The fake degree fiasco.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10150754883055055





Look at his acting. Seriously, he too has a good future in Drama serials.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

who is Aamir Liaquat BTW?? IS HE MULLAH ?


----------



## Last Hope

No bro, he is a joker trying to get hearts of people with his fake smile, voice and looks.
He is a .... I am fasting....


----------



## Imran Khan

Last Hope said:


> No bro, he is a joker trying to get hearts of people with his fake smile, voice and looks.
> He is a .... I am fasting....


 
what you mean ( trying to get hearts of people with his fake smile) he is same as meera reema nargis?

BTW my favorite joker is zafri khan and i like tariq teedi nassir chinuti qaiser piya too.i dont like any other joker .


----------



## yousaf goebbels

Imran Khan said:


> what you mean ( trying to get hearts of people with his fake smile) he is same as meera reema nargis?
> 
> BTW my favorite joker is zafri khan and i like tariq teedi nassir chinuti qaiser piya too.i dont like any other joker .


 
what about sajjan abbass??


----------



## Imran Khan

yousaf goebbels said:


> what about sajjan abbass??


 
wo kuch nya kary to slow motions begerat lolz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sur

From very begining I saw this Amir Liakat, I hated him & he seamed to me a hypocrite,,, some time later his video came out where he talked bad of Umar(r.a) & Abu-Bakr(r.a),,, & NOW this video...


----------



## sur

pak-marine said:


> *No .1 He is not a Shia *, # 2. even if we assume he is one how would you or any one like if i will say zia was a CHEAP SUNNI who screwed this country with his stupid policies.


 
*& # 3, u r wrong...*
Only shias curse Abu-Bakr(r.a) & Umar(r.a),,, Video proof has been posted above & u can check for urself,,, *He IS a shia...*



rollindays said:


> He is Urdu speaking/Mohajir, but he is not a Shia. His views on the first 3 caliphs are *ample proof* of that.



A video is posted above where he talked bad of Abu-Bakr(r.a) & Umar(r.a),,, go back & watch that... ur "ample-proof" would go down the drain...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

I just don't understand. Why some of you hate him so much? I have seen his shows and I must admit that he had done some good. Aalim online was a good a program. I must be missing something here. It's seem GEO TV replaced him with Junaid Jamshed this year. I like Junaid Jamshed equally. 

Now take it easy and have some more Rooh Abza


----------



## TARIQ BN ZIYAAD

Assalam alaikum

Brother i guess u didnot listen to the drty langauge he used on the clps. 

TARIQ


----------



## sur

Luftwaffe said:


> naat *and hamd* is not biddat...


 


Leader said:


> Naat *and Hamad* o Sana is not biddet...


Dear brothers, with due respect, hamd-of-GOD ofcourse is right thing to do... BUT *"MANY" naats go overboard &* attribute divine properties to prophet which is WRONG ...

Don't we say "*Al-Hamdulillah*" in every prayer, that imply only GOD is worthy of praises... For prophet we r told to pray "*durood*", which infact is a prayer for prophet *that we ask GOD*...

-
-
-

*Prophet himself forbade us from going overboard in praising him ...*

*Bukhari:Volumn 8, Book 82, Hadith Number 817.*
... Then Allah's Apostle said, *'Do not praise me excessively *as Jesus, son of Marry was praised, but call me Allah's Slave and His Apostles.' ... 

*Prophet even forbade us from praising him over prophet Yunus(Jonah), then why praise him so-much that attribute things to him that belong to GOD only ... *

*Bukhari:volume:4, Book:55: Hadith Number:624 (also 608, 625, 626)*
Narated By 'Abdullah : *The Prophet said, "None of you should say that I am better than Yunus* (i.e. Jonah).


*Volumn 004, Book 055, Hadith Number 626.*
-----------------------------------------
Narated By Abu Huraira : Once while a Jew was selling something, he was offered a price that he was not pleased with. So, he said, "No, by Him Who gave Moses superiority over all human beings!" Hearing him, an Ansari man got up and slapped him on the face and said, "You say: By Him Who Gave Moses superiority over all human beings although the Prophet (Muhammad) is present amongst us!" The Jew went to the Prophet and said, "O Abu-l-Qasim! I am under the assurance and contract of security, so what right does so-and-so have to slap me?" The Prophet asked the other, "Why have you slapped". He told him the whole story. The Prophet became angry, till anger appeared on his face, and said, "Don't give superiority to any prophet amongst Allah's Prophets, for when the trumpet will be blown, everyone on the earth and in the heavens will become unconscious except those whom Allah will exempt. The trumpet will be blown for the second time and I will be the first to be resurrected to see Moses holding Allah's Throne. I will not know whether the unconsciousness which Moses received on the Day of Tur has been sufficient for him, or has he got up before me. And I do not say that there is anybody who is better than Yunus bin Matta."

-
-
-

Watch from *minutes:6:20* onwards about naat's full of Mubalgha,,, putting so-much stress on Naat while not saying Hamds that often. *Who is worthy of praises after-all???*
-

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DaRk WaVe

* Aamir Liaquat Husain*
Do not believe in that, just relax and cool... disgusting conspiracy spread by those who do not want to promote Ishq-e-Rasool (saww)

Twitter
LOL! as expected


----------



## Awesome

I saw these 5 or so years ago. Personally know people from Geo's production team who say iske moonh se gaalian nikalna bandh hi nahi hoti theen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

> Aamir Liaquat Husain @ twitter
> It was a fake video, created and dubbed professionally
> 4 hours ago
> 
> iAhsanS Ahsan Saeed
> @AamirLiaquat Fittay Mu Tera !! .. Even Hollywood can't Dub that professionally !! .. Drama is Over now !
> 4 hours ago



 dubbed professionally my @55-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Asim Aquil said:


> I saw these 5 or so years ago. Personally know people from Geo's production team who say iske moonh se gaalian nikalna bandh hi nahi hoti theen.


 
wuuu, i never saw that :O
who needs Taliban when we have thugs like him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Al-zakir said:


> I just don't understand. Why some of you hate him so much? I have seen his shows and I must admit that he had done some good. Aalim online was a good a program. I must be missing something here. It's seem GEO TV replaced him with Junaid Jamshed this year. I like Junaid Jamshed equally.
> 
> Now take it easy and have some more Rooh Abza


 
You like his duplicity?


----------



## Luftwaffe

superNova said:


> the way they recite naat and hamd are biddats, with echoes and dancing etc i like naats very much
> 
> also have you seen this guy total alien outfit!!



The way most of them recite is not biddat, you are not the judge I haven't seen any naat khoan dancing or jumping. If you are calling for naat khoan "jhoom" it is not haram, or should I show you the saudi way doing musical chairs with jumps in the deserts. 

Show me the dancing naat khoan shaking or moving head is not biddat you do not need to be robotic, no that guy in photo has normal outfit it is prescribed to wear nice and clean to be in mehfil...your disco ones are all over TV in ramadan taking over scholars job switch on tv you'll see creeps.

sur...Report them to media affairs if you people find them biddat. Easy access via email or phone.


----------



## Awesome

This guy was originally a gali ka ghunda of the MQM. Promoted by Altaf Hussain to a TV star. Then he became too big so he ditched MQM too.

It's not like he hasn't been warned before about people knowing about his cursing habit, but they say that cursing is so second nature to him that it just comes naturally.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## superNova

Luftwaffe said:


> The way most of them recite is not biddat, you are not the judge I haven't seen any naat khoan dancing or jumping. If you are calling for naat khoan "jhoom" it is not haram, or should I show you the saudi way doing musical chairs with jumps in the deserts.
> 
> Show me the dancing naat khoan shaking or moving head is not biddat you do not need to be robotic, no that guy in photo has normal outfit it is prescribed to wear nice and clean to be in mehfil...your disco ones are all over TV in ramadan taking over scholars job switch on tv you'll see creeps.
> 
> sur...Report them to media affairs if you people find them biddat. Easy access via email or phone.


 
one to all are biddatis, im not specifically pointing this dude out, which deabandis to hari padri walas channels, all are biddatis

this is not the way to recite naats


this is 











todays naat seem just money making commercialism, doesnt invoke sense of spiritualism

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## laiqs@mi

Luftwaffe said:


> *The way most of them recite is not biddat, you are not the judg*e I haven't seen any naat khoan dancing or jumping. If you are calling for naat khoan "jhoom" it is not haram, or should I show you the saudi way doing musical chairs with jumps in the deserts.
> 
> *Show me the dancing naat khoan shaking or moving head *is not biddat you do not need to be robotic, no that guy in photo has normal outfit it is prescribed to wear nice and clean to be in mehfil...your disco ones are all over TV in ramadan taking over scholars job switch on tv you'll see creeps.
> 
> sur...Report them to media affairs if you people find them biddat. Easy access via email or phone.


 
Sir 
first we should know what is bidat. then debate must go on. 
and you asked him to prove this is bidaat how can he probe bidat . as bidat are those things which were not present at the time of Mohammad (pbuh) and this saaz o awaz hamd o nat were not present at that time. 
Arabs are not who we should follow. if they are going away from islam its there own problem we have to follow the Quran and Hadith. 
i quoted Quran and hadith in prevous threads but now i am not going to quote any more.
but you may have heard 
the times shall come when music, Sharab, and reshmi kapra (i dont know approprat words) shall be make hallal. 
so reciting Naat with music is bidaat. 
its my openion .
ALLAH knows best.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## superNova

all this present day naat style have been imported from arabs, with jhoom, fake facial expressions, drums and echoes, length of beards, and how much the naat reciter fashions with his 'according to sunnat' facials!!

i mean the listener doesnt want to hear the cries, the quality of cloths the naat reciter wears or the quality of the stage nor the echoes and the drums, all he wants to hear are the lyrics and beauty in reciting the naats

these biddats are all due to making more money and selling records

does any one observe how these guys act like these are most pious and ajiz muslims in the planet, total dramabazi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

I will take responsibility of these kind of incidents on my shoulders because

1. I have studied and understand hell of difficult computer science books and know what the author is saying and pre-contexts but haven't bother to understand single and easy book of Islam "Quran"
2. I have learn difficult computer languages but don't have time to understand Arabic so, i can myself read what is written in "Quran" and Hadith books.
3. For my studies i have gone to best and most reputed teachers and professors by looking at their qualifications, their achievements and their track record but for the religion i just followed someone who have beard, not bothered to check his profile.
4. If someone ask question about my profession i can debate for hours with hell of logic, proves and references , but if someone comes up with something written in Arabic and says that it is written in Quran or Hadith, i can't authenticate it and nor i try to do it, will just believe it.
5. To non-Muslims i preach that Islam is complete religion, it's a solution to humanity and have guidance for every problem but for myself Islam is just for "Sawab" and "Jannah".
6. I feel proud when some event or scientific discovery happen and somehow i learned that it was already mentioned in Quran or has sign's in Quran but haven't tried to explore this book of wisdom pearls by myself.

There is no difference between me and the people of other religion because i am Muslim by birth (Thank God) and following Islam without understanding it. So, I have let the opportunists to make me fool and take over the command of my religion. 

Yes - i feel that i am also equally responsible for this kind of events.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## naamsu

pak-marine said:


> i dont like the guy either but i think the quality of this video is doubtful it seems dubbed


 
Bro its not dubbed, even a blind person can tell it's Amir liaquat.


----------



## naamsu

No conspiracy bro, these sort of persons have distributed Islam, we should relay on Quran only. Please only follow Quran nothing else.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Amir Liaqat is a super genius if someone know. He completed his PhD degree in just 20 days. While it took him 7 years to complete his masters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

naamsu said:


> Bro its not dubbed, even a blind person can tell it's Amir liaquat.


 
o yar i saud *DUBBED* !!!!!!!!!


----------



## pak-marine

somebozo said:


> He comes from your most beloved MQM..ever made the connection between MQM manifesto and its anti-Pakistan activities?


 
He was once you should also know what took media and awam years to find , MQM realised it much earlier and fired him straight away on his un-sensitive remarks on a sect ! As for the second part acussing anti pakistan activites open a thread and you will get all your answers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.M.R

somebozo said:


> Amir Liaqat and most of the MQM crowd happens to be ardent shia..*Most of the sunni members of MQM mysteriously get shot!*


 
Wrong... MQM is the only party who has played role in lowering down the sectarian hate... As far as killing of Sunni members...

MQM press conference:

As far as I think, two way objective was being achieved, 1 person was targeted, Shia + MQM got killed.

Btw... I would request all the members to keep their hate within their heart towards Shia / Sunni / Barelvi / Deobandi / Wahabi etc. etc.

The thread is not about the sects.


----------



## SEAL

This bastard has links with mqm and i knew this he is a wrong person.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Even this video made it to ********. He's some famous guy these days.

Real Face of Aamir Liaquat Husain (download torrent) - TPB

Real Face of Aamir Liaquat Husain.flv - *******.com - online file sharing and storage - download


----------



## S.M.R

fox said:


> This bastard has links with mqm and i knew this he is a wrong person.


 
This bastard has links with all Molvis / Muftis and I knew that he is a wrong person.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot

Lol the Mullah Community is now dumping one of their own and blaming him for his past links to MQM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SorrelVesper

It''s such a shame that the TV Channels air such people. Then again, TV Channels always air damn morons like him and like the political people who say **** right in our face. And it doesn't matter if he's got links with MQM or not. Its what he does or say that matters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Can you guys shut your rona dhona on Biddat and non-Biddat... this forum is not for that and most of you all proclaiming Biddat just come off like intolerant fools.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## S.M.R

We have another Aamir Liaqat in making... Junaid Jamshed...


----------



## Evil Flare

S.M.R said:


> We have another Aamir Liaqat in making... Junaid Jamshed...


 
You are wrong .... first you have to prove it which will indicate something ...


----------



## SQ8

Aamir Zia said:


> You are wrong .... first you have to prove it which will indicate something ...


 
Check out "alif laam meem" on Geo.. 
And the less said the better for Maulana Tariq Jameel.. 
I was completely shocked by him recently.


----------



## S.M.R

Aamir Zia said:


> You are wrong .... first you have to prove it which will indicate something ...


 
Aamir,

The problem arises when these religiously illiterate people become 'Religious Figure'. He was a singer, fine, he left singing, that is also fine, he became bit religious, still no problem, but he has become a sort of mufti. WTH? You need to spend whole of your life to study Islam.

He is a hypocrite, have you ever visited any JJ outlet? Have you seen the prices? Isn't he making 'extra ordinary profits'? Further the ladies suits being sold in JJ outlets. I wish their own ladies should wear such kind of dresses. Duppatta is out of fashion, with sleeveless shirts, that is being sold at JJ outlets.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Patriot

I am not sure why people take these clowns seriously - You have Quran just study it yourself instead of relying on Malvis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## laiqs@mi

but when you listen to so called molvies (except few)
they will ask you not to study Quraan or Hadith yourself. because it need 7 ilms to understand it. 
and most of us just read Arabic and then put it on rack in a beutifull cloth. thats our islam.
we dont bother to get the massage what is given to us by Quraan. 
and the religion is left to some Unparh molovies. what he said is final word. even dont trying to verify what he said is right or wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Evil Flare

*Well the easiest solution is to banned all religious programs on Television* .. there are several sects in Pakistan & these program caused friction & hatred towards fellow Pakistanis ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.M.R

Aamir Zia said:


> *Well the easiest solution is to banned all religious programs on Television* .. there are several sects in Pakistan & these program caused friction & hatred towards fellow Pakistanis ..


 
Mullah will declare you 'wajib ul qatal' for becoming hurdle in Tabhleegh. 

Btw... I recommend that every sect should air their own channel. Like we have Bappa channel. Green pagri walay Islami bhaiyoon ka channel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

Patriot said:


> I am not sure why people take these clowns seriously - You have Quran just study it yourself instead of relying on Malvis.


 
Also does it take a malvi to tell us right from wrong? 99% is common sense and people use religion to satisfy our demands of how a society should respond to our needs. Islam is such a beautiful religion but its sad when it is used and changed.


----------



## Awesome

S.M.R said:


> We have another Aamir Liaqat in making... Junaid Jamshed...


 
JJ is a nice guy, yet still a fundamentalist, but you will not hear him cursing around and is not defrauding people with fake piety.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## soul hacker

every one should be fundamentalist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot

soul hacker said:


> every one should be fundamentalist


 Like Aamir Liaqat


----------



## Patriot

He responded now on Program







> The call&#65279; from Makkah is from his friend sitting in next room. BLOODY LOSER. Makkah ja k log Tawaf krain ya is chawal ko yad kren.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriot

Hahaha..Aamir Liaqat took the easy way and blamed it all on enemies of Islam.


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Patriot said:


> He responded now on Program


 
guy must get an Oscar for acting, I am sure he'll still be able to fool many of our religious women folks & his program will remain a hit...

Ye sare yahoodion ke sazish ha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Patriot said:


> He responded now on Program


 
at 9:27 the caller is actually laughing


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

shitty guy.. i knew him from the beginning ..... Next i want him banned. he had done enough with Islam on behalf of his FAKE degree. 
Shrukh khan ke Nsal...


----------



## Rafael

Aamir Liaqat: Molana sahab itni sakhat zalalat kay baad "khudkhushi" jayaz hay?
.
>
>
>
>
>
>
.
Molana: Baat aapki sai hai lekin yeh Buhat Nazuk Surat e haal hai

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## laiqs@mi

raheel1 said:


> Aamir Liaqat: Molana sahab itni sakhat zalalat kay baad "khudkhushi" jayaz hay?
> .
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> .
> Molana: Baat aapki sai hai lekin yeh Buhat Nazuk Surat e haal hai


 


though it is a very serous issue but raheel1 for your comment...


----------



## Areesh

Santro said:


> And the less said the better for Maulana Tariq Jameel..
> I was completely shocked by him recently.


 
What happened Sir jee? Please share the news with us.


----------



## Leader

DaRk WaVe said:


> at 9:27 the caller is actually laughing


 
so u listen him carefully?.......


----------



## Last Hope

sur said:


> Dear brothers, with due respect, hamd-of-GOD ofcourse is right thing to do... BUT *"MANY" naats go overboard &* attribute divine properties to prophet which is WRONG ...
> 
> Don't we say "*Al-Hamdulillah*" in every prayer, that imply only GOD is worthy of praises... For prophet we r told to pray "*durood*", which infact is a prayer for prophet *that we ask GOD*...
> 
> -
> -
> -
> 
> *Prophet himself forbade us from going overboard in praising him ...*
> 
> *Bukhari:Volumn 8, Book 82, Hadith Number 817.*
> ... Then Allah's Apostle said, *'Do not praise me excessively *as Jesus, son of Marry was praised, but call me Allah's Slave and His Apostles.' ...
> 
> *Prophet even forbade us from praising him over prophet Yunus(Jonah), then why praise him so-much that attribute things to him that belong to GOD only ... *
> 
> *Bukhari:volume:4, Book:55: Hadith Number:624 (also 608, 625, 626)*
> Narated By 'Abdullah : *The Prophet said, "None of you should say that I am better than Yunus* (i.e. Jonah).
> 
> 
> *Volumn 004, Book 055, Hadith Number 626.*
> -----------------------------------------
> Narated By Abu Huraira : Once while a Jew was selling something, he was offered a price that he was not pleased with. So, he said, "No, by Him Who gave Moses superiority over all human beings!" Hearing him, an Ansari man got up and slapped him on the face and said, "You say: By Him Who Gave Moses superiority over all human beings although the Prophet (Muhammad) is present amongst us!" The Jew went to the Prophet and said, "O Abu-l-Qasim! I am under the assurance and contract of security, so what right does so-and-so have to slap me?" The Prophet asked the other, "Why have you slapped". He told him the whole story. The Prophet became angry, till anger appeared on his face, and said, "Don't give superiority to any prophet amongst Allah's Prophets, for when the trumpet will be blown, everyone on the earth and in the heavens will become unconscious except those whom Allah will exempt. The trumpet will be blown for the second time and I will be the first to be resurrected to see Moses holding Allah's Throne. I will not know whether the unconsciousness which Moses received on the Day of Tur has been sufficient for him, or has he got up before me. And I do not say that there is anybody who is better than Yunus bin Matta."
> 
> -
> -
> -
> 
> Watch from *minutes:6:20* onwards about naat's full of Mubalgha,,, putting so-much stress on Naat while not saying Hamds that often. *Who is worthy of praises after-all???*
> -


 
I second you...


----------



## Rafael

Wesey aaj yeh kiss mun se aaya hoga apney program mein?


----------



## Imran Khan

DaRk WaVe said:


> guy must get an Oscar for acting, I am sure he'll still be able to fool many of our religious women folks & his program will remain a hit...
> 
> Ye sare yahoodion ke sazish ha


 

thats really great shame we need education of religion not thekydaars of religion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

*Aamir Liaquat Video Being Pulled Off from YouTube*

Video of Aamir Liaquat, using abusive language (off-air), that surfaced yesterday and got viral all over social media is being pulled off from YouTube, Facebook and other video sharing websites under the copyright infringement claims by Geo TV.

However, it looks that Geo got little late as video was downloaded to local machines by hundreds, if not thousands. They are not replicating Aamir Liaquat&#8217;s video by re-uploading it on count-less servers.

This can serve as a case study for many, who aren&#8217;t convinced with social media&#8217;s abilities and the power it has got in it&#8217;s tools. One video, one day and you are doomed.

And a lesson for media outlets and those who want to pull off a specific video: It&#8217;s never easy, near to impossible! So, make sure your video never make it to the social media &#8211; or you won&#8217;t see the face of life again.

Few believe that video was leaked by someone with aims to blackmail Mr. Aamir Liaquat, who currently hosts a Islamic TV show with ARY TV, while others opine that video was deliberately made viral by Geo TV after Aamir Liaquat moved to ARY Group &#8211; but of course, these are theories and we aren&#8217;t aware of the facts.

Clip shows him using profanity during recordings of various prgammes, most of them from Aalim Online &#8211; a TV show he used to do for Geo TV.

Just in case you haven&#8217;t seen Aamir Liaquat&#8217;s video &#8211; and want to have a peek, go and try your luck on this url.

Aamir Liaquat has termed the video as fake and dubbed.


----------



## alibaz

I wish that all channels must kick on his haunches and be thrown out of programs.


----------



## tehwebguru

This is a real shame. GEO seems to pulling the YouTube videos off one by one. You can watch the full video (with download links available) here: www[dot]aamirliaquatexposed[dot]com.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Tehmasib

I have a question that as a muslim when we are under 6 feet in the grave........this question asked from us that u was sunni, shia or what else.....i only knows that question raised by angel will.....whose is ALLAH......whose is your prophet,......but i nevered heard about sects......leave this subject respected members......apni apni kabar mane apny amaal kay hisab k bary mane sochooo.....jo humary nabi ko (na azobillah) galian aur cartoon aur burn quran day manata hy us ko hum zindigi ka sahara manty hain.....i hope its make sence....


----------



## TARIQ BN ZIYAAD

Assalam alaikum

Anyhow this guy can say it is editing but when he abused sahaba ( abu bakr and umer r-a ) after that he came and asked for his forgiveness.

TARIQ


----------



## TARIQ BN ZIYAAD

Tehmasib said:


> I have a question that as a muslim when we are under 6 feet in the grave........this question asked from us that u was sunni, shia or what else.....i only knows that question raised by angel will.....whose is ALLAH......whose is your prophet,......but i nevered heard about sects......leave this subject respected members......apni apni kabar mane apny amaal kay hisab k bary mane sochooo.....jo humary nabi ko (na azobillah) galian aur cartoon aur burn quran day manata hy us ko hum zindigi ka sahara manty hain.....i hope its make sence....


 
Assalam alaikum

Brother a good appeal by u, but even all sects r not agreed upon the questions asked in the grave ( some have added more questions ).

TARIQ


----------



## superNova

i agree junaid jamshed yet another strange case


----------



## laiqs@mi

raheel1 said:


> Wesey aaj yeh kiss mun se aaya hoga apney program mein?


 

with this face

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## superNova

twitter is going crazy on him


----------



## Safriz

superNova said:


> i agree junaid jamshed yet another strange case


 
JJ chose a life according to sunnah.he was one of the most succesful pop singers of Pakistan but sacrificed all that glamour to lead a life of islam.
dont thik he is an imposter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

superNova said:


> twitter is going crazy on him


 
every pakistani forum on the net is the same.....
with everybody wanting to disembowel him )


----------



## S.M.R

safriz said:


> JJ chose a life according to sunnah.he was one of the most succesful pop singers of Pakistan but sacrificed all that glamour to lead a life of islam.
> dont thik he is an imposter.


 
What about the unusual profits he is making from his stores just bcaz of his name?


----------



## Safriz

S.M.R said:


> What about the unusual profits he is making from his stores just bcaz of his name?


 
well that is business...if people come to his store because they know him and like him...whats wrong with that?


----------



## Tehmasib

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10150269385655959


----------



## rollindays

Aamir liaqat is a sunni barelvi, not a Shia.


----------



## Tehmasib

kis kis say shikwa krn har kisi nay badnam kia............





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=189713387758773


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

tehwebguru said:


> This is a real shame. GEO seems to pulling the YouTube videos off one by one. You can watch the full video (with download links available) here: www[dot]aamirliaquatexposed[dot]com.
> 
> Hope that helps.


 
my cousin sent me the video link from Metacafe....it's there.

i'm not gonna lie -- i was pretty shocked by some of the language he was using. His show enjoyed much viewership. But i think after this incident he will be disgraced.


----------



## DaRk WaVe




----------



## superNova

DaRk WaVe said:


>


 
what an idiotic behaviour, are you pursuing your ego something, seems from the trend of your posts!! esp generalising people here??


----------



## DaRk WaVe

superNova said:


> what an idiotic behaviour, are you pursuing your ego something, seems from the trend of your posts!! esp generalising people here??


 
well i find it funny & the guy deserves it, if its offensive you can report it rather than whining about it


----------



## laiqs@mi

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> my cousin sent me the video link from Metacafe....it's there.
> 
> i'm not gonna lie -- i was pretty shocked by some of the language he was using. His show enjoyed much viewership. But i think after this incident he will be disgraced.


 
No sir we Pakistani's have short term memory loss problem like Gajni.....
today he was on ARY tv and explaining ke yeh yahodion ke sazish hai.......
OOO yar jo kam woh na kar sakey ap nay kar dia or kar rahey hain ...... unhein kia zarorat hai ap ke disgrace karney ke.....


----------



## Pukhtoon

Self Delete: lol


----------



## Safriz

thats why i am against university graduate aalims...i am in favour of madressah taught alims.
university may give them some knowledge but unlike madresah they are not taught how to practice islam


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

His credibility was well described by his fellow TV anchor / News Caster Waheed Gul, when he was on Geo TV ....  






and the news of removing videos from youtube & FB is totally Shity .... Impossible


----------



## S.M.R

safriz said:


> *well that is business...*if people come to his store because they know him and like him...whats wrong with that?


 
So sunnah allow making huge profits? To me he is not different from this Joker Amir Liaqat.


----------



## Safriz

S.M.R said:


> So sunnah allow making huge profits? To me he is not different from this Joker Amir Liaqat.


 
sunnah does not stop us from business...
what are you complaining about? i am confused.


----------



## pak-marine

Yahudi sazish hahhaaha ... cant wait for more


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

safriz said:


> sunnah does not stop us from business...
> what are you complaining about? i am confused.


 
i dont want to talk about him much .... but heres one thing, He talks about hijab and parda but his Feminine dress designs are way to modern. Why he does not follows Islamic rules for Men and Woman dressing. Muhammad SAW prohibited wearing Bright, Sharp & Extra Colorful cloths Specially for women. you will hardly find Islamic dresses on his outlet. Same case is with men also ..... every one running for fame get into something like what happened with Amir liqat.  
No offence

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## S.M.R

danger-zone said:


> i dont want to talk about him much .... but heres one thing, He talks about hijab and parda but his Feminine dress designs are way to modern. Why he does not follows Islamic rules for Men and Woman dressing. Muhammad SAW prohibited wearing Bright, Sharp & Extra Colorful cloths Specially for women. you will hardly find Islamic dresses on his outlet. Same case is with men also ..... every one running for fame get into something like what happened with Amir liqat.
> No offence


 
Exactly. In addition to above the prices are very high as compared to similar stuff being sold in his neighbor shops / outlets. In his tariq road outlet in kurta gali, my firend's shop is there. He once show me a kurta whose price was around 1200, he asked me go to JJ's outlet to check the price of exactly same kurta, (he guided me the exact location of same kurta), OMG its price was 2300 there. The outlets are on same location, both air conditioned, so the high price was not justified at all. 

Sunnah allows doing business, but not extra profit making.


----------



## Safriz

^^^brands are always expensive compared to non brands...
simple.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

laiqs@mi said:


> No sir we Pakistani's have short term memory loss problem like Gajni.....
> today he was on ARY tv and explaining ke yeh yahodion ke sazish hai.......
> OOO yar jo kam woh na kar sakey ap nay kar dia or kar rahey hain ...... unhein kia zarorat hai ap ke disgrace karney ke.....


 
oh how convenient! 


i doubt there will be many buyers of that excuse though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## superNova

pak-marine said:


> Yahudi sazish hahhaaha ... cant wait for more


 
yaar aap india ka flag rakh lo ziada behtar hai!!, aur altaf bhai ko bhi bta do


----------



## pak-marine

superNova said:


> yaar aap india ka flag rakh lo ziada behtar hai!!, aur altaf bhai ko bhi bta do


 
haha ..oh i see what u mean , raw is also involved


----------



## JonAsad

superNova said:


> i agree junaid jamshed yet another strange case


 
Junaid Jamshed has set an example we all should follow-

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## superNova

JonAsad said:


> Junaid Jamshed has set an example we all should follow-


 
junaid jamshed left singing and left his career, i appreciate that, but i dont agree what ever he is doing is good, for example he is coming to TV and making fuss about what he has become, his naats are also his show off, maybe he is selling more number of records of naat albums than his singing albums

as some one pointed, he is not even a scholar but he appears in programs like he is a big islamic scholar, etc

i believe he is just cashing his religious figure out of his name, if he is so pious and so islamic i would request him not make so much fuss in the TV and stop attention seeking

many others have also left singing and their cricket careers like saaed anwer, muhammad yusuf, ali haider, but they are not making bug fuss in the TV


----------



## Luftwaffe

superNova said:


> one to all are biddatis, im not specifically pointing this dude out, which deabandis to hari padri walas channels, all are biddatis
> 
> todays naat seem just money making commercialism, doesnt invoke sense of spiritualism



Don't be jealous tomorrow you'll accuse moulanas in Masajids that they are making money. It is not haram to sell a halal may it be cassettes/dvds of naats and hamd. You people are just not happy enough to leave other souls alone. 

You are not the judge to distinguish if it is commercial or not and nor can you see through that person's spiritual elevation being given by Allah, it is Allah to decide to. What you are doing is backbiting and jealously now that is haram.

If you have complaints against naat khoans and their naats/hamd contact their TV affairs department. There is no further need to mingle with you on this subject stubbornness leads to degrade..


----------



## TOPGUN

The first part i belive is ture the rest seems as its dubbed.. but whatever the case its a shame .


----------



## superNova

TOPGUN said:


> The first part i belive is ture the rest seems as its dubbed.. but whatever the case its a shame .


 
cant you read his lips


----------



## Awesome

It's funny how Geo is getting all the Youtube videos removed... I think leak bhi unho ne khud ki hogi. 

Its even more funny how so many people in Pakistan are in denial. Yeh dubbing hai, yeh woh hai, yeh falana hai... Yeh real hai, people from Geo told me about his cursing 5 years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mr42O

Asim Aquil said:


> It's funny how Geo is getting all the Youtube videos removed... I think leak bhi unho ne khud ki hogi.
> 
> Its even more funny how so many people in Pakistan are in denial. Yeh dubbing hai, yeh woh hai, yeh falana hai... Yeh real hai, people from Geo told me about his cursing 5 years ago.



I was told by a friend for 1 year ago that Amir Liaqaat is a big time fraud and big taraki. I did not belive him but last night he called me and said *I TOLD U NOW DO U BELIVE ME ?*


----------



## mr42O

Tehmasib said:


> kis kis say shikwa krn har kisi nay badnam kia............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=189713387758773



collecting money for Taliban


----------



## Awesome

danger-zone said:


> His credibility was well described by his fellow TV anchor / News Caster Waheed Gul, when he was on Geo TV ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the news of removing videos from youtube & FB is totally Shity .... Impossible


 
hahahahaha that was hilarious...


----------



## Xestan

Check this out guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## laiqs@mi

JonAsad said:


> Junaid Jamshed has set an example we all should follow-


I agree to you 
But want to explain my views a bit.
He has changed his life completely . . .. v good.
he has left every thing ......... v good
he is becoming an example. .. ok
but then his responsibilities extend.
if an exemplary person do 1 thing bad and 100 things good he will be marked ..... 
now where i thing he is not right is his business .. . . .
when you are preching some thing and your aciton do not support your words it does not work. 
as we have examples. From Mohammad (pbuh)
if he does not let his wife or what he says about hijab ........ and then he sells some thing according the fashion it is not right in my view.
ALLAH knows best._


----------



## superNova

lolzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## TOPGUN

superNova said:


> cant you read his lips


 

Iam not a expert no need to make that ugly mad face at me go look at the video your self.


----------



## superNova

self deleted


----------



## CallsignAlzaeem

Allah S.W.T knows best however my mammoo who is a serving Major general in army saw him using the same kind of abusive language in the parliament once,So not a surprise for me.


----------



## TARIQ BN ZIYAAD

Assalam alaikum

Brothers JJ 's coming to tv it is inspirational for the others too and if Allah has compansated him with halal money still it is good. Yes he should not be starting giving fatwa and also it is upto the ppl to not take fatwa from someone who is not eligible. But if he know about something or heard it from ulema he can relay that knowledge ( atleast this is what i got from the scholars ). Selling fashionable cloths in his outlets for women? if that women need them to make her husband happy is right as i heard it from many uelma provided it is worn for him but if she goes out and show it all to the public JJ isnot responsible ( i guess ) it is the same thing if i buy a knife and cut somebody's throat the shop owner wont be in jail with me i will be alone to face result of my act.

I hope none of my brothers get offended by me

TARIQ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mr42O




----------



## superNova

CallsignAlzaeem said:


> Allah S.W.T knows best however my mammoo who is a serving Major general in army saw him using the same kind of abusive language in the parliament once,So not a surprise for me.


 
ok, what was your mammo an army officer doing in parliment


----------



## Patriot

superNova said:


> ok, what was your mammo an army officer doing in parliment


 Maybe his MAMO is military secretary to PM or President.


----------



## superNova

Patriot said:


> Maybe his MAMO is military secretary to PM or President.


 
maybe for free lunch , jst kiddin


----------



## unicorn

Dosroun pay tanqeed karna kitna asaan hota hai.


----------



## naamsu

pak-marine said:


> o yar i saud *DUBBED* !!!!!!!!!


 
Haha.... So they also found a person who could talk like him. Even his mother can tell its him.


----------



## superNova

naamsu said:


> Haha.... So they also found a person who could talk like him.* Even his mother can tell its him.*


----------



## wmdisinfo

The parasites of spiruality


----------



## wmdisinfo

this is pure evil he should be hanged he is playing with our religion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Zalim Online.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wmdisinfo

aamir thinks he can run from God ??? everyone will see his end and it will be horrible indeed


----------



## tufail_74

black person and same is our media to keep him up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wmdisinfo

people should run him naked in the streets he life should be made hell on this earth

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S.M.R

safriz said:


> ^^^brands are always expensive compared to non brands...
> simple.


 
So to you, if a person follows sunnah (on TV), and in his daily life, keep looting people in the name of brands, is not a hypocrite then why blaming Amir Liaqat? Who just used bad / vulgur language? Arent we talking about dual face of a person here?


----------



## Al Bhatti

One of the many reasons I hate the self proclaimed _malvees_ or call them commercial _malvees_, and the commercial peers, using religion for getting money and popularity.

I have repeated many times earlier and repeat again, if these self proclaimed _malvees_ or commercial _malvees_ and _peers_ are so loyal in preaching Islam and the meaning of Islam why don't they stop doing their religious programs and instead do programs for teaching the Arabic language. Of course they are not doing this and will never allow this because for them this will be like the saying says "hitting your own foot with an axe".

And also they should stop teaching the Qur'an to the small kids all over Pakistan (be it in school or in _madrassahs_ where only Qur'an is taught), instead teach them Arabic first. In this way 1) they will learn the language of the Qur'an and Islam which is Arabic and 2) they will not only be able to read the Qur'an correctly but also understand a very big part of it without consulting or asking any self proclaimed _malvees_ or commercial _malvees_ or _peers. _

This will mean no business for people like above who are numerous and countless in the "Islamic" Republic of Pakistan and are working happily and freely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

How did someone get hold of this tape and post it on YouTube ? Looks like an inside job


----------



## Al Bhatti

Karachiite said:


> Zalim Online.


 
_Jahil_ Online


----------



## Tehmasib




----------



## wmdisinfo




----------



## Malik Usman

Al Bhatti said:


> _Jahil_ Online


 
You can't called him Jahil................but indeed he is very clever.........untill now making fool to peoples.


----------



## wmdisinfo

Malik Usman said:


> You can't called him Jahil................but indeed he is very clever.........untill now making fool to peoples.


 
the difference between clever and hypocrate is like sky and earth


----------



## wmdisinfo

Malik Usman said:


> You can't called him Jahil................but indeed he is very clever.........untill now making fool to peoples.


 
the difference between clever and hypocrate is like sky and earth


----------



## Al Bhatti

Malik Usman said:


> You can't called him Jahil................but indeed he is very clever.........untill now making fool to peoples.


 
_Munafiq_ online


----------



## Al Bhatti

Malik Usman said:


> You can't called him Jahil................but indeed he is very clever.........untill now making fool to peoples.


 
_Munafiq_ online


----------



## Karachiite

After Aamir Liaquat is Sahir Lodhi the next target?


----------



## S.M.R

this has been discussed in details here

http://www.defence.pk/forums/political-videos/124923-aamir-liaquat-exposed.html

but i think the vulgur word used at 0:24, seems dubbed one. Apart from the fact I don't like him, but any thing purposefully negative should not be accepted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rAli

He should be called Moron-e-Azam

Someone should tell him that buddy you were caught with your pants down. He's a munafiq of the hightest degree...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pukhtoon

Pakistaniyon suno tu sab ko Iblees ke pairo kaar keh raha hai 5:50 pe 







Lol is ki Bahen Shabana studio he main dusre room main bat kar is se call par baat kar rahi hai :O 

Popularity :O se darthe hain Kion bhai Election main kara hone ka irada hai kia 

Kehta hai last main jo app neeche lik rahe hain woh kia hai  app tu muj se b ziada hai pir woh kia aqwal hain


----------



## Mani2020

After all this stuff and wrong deeds we Pakistanis still say "hum pe azab kyoun ata ha, humne aesa kya kiya ha ,hum tau musalman han, phir kyoun?" Thats the answer for it, the wrong deeds we do , the BS we utter and the double standard we have is the reason we suffer for

The problem lies withing ourselves , we dont know much about Islam because our excuse is "we don't have much time" as a result we can easily be brainwashed by sarakchaap people pretending to be alims , they easily make us there followers and without being knowing much about them we start following them and later they use us for their own purposes .

They are so jahils , even i have seen a famous naat khuwan (will not mention his name) making fun of other fiq (school of thought) during his mehfil in naat style, and people present in majlis are laughing and appreciating him

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Areesh

Well I don't know any other thing but I am loving this thread.


----------



## soul hacker

Patriot said:


> Like Aamir Liaqat


 
no sir don't like aamir liaqat but ..............


----------



## Al Bhatti

sur said:


> Dear brothers, with due respect, hamd-of-GOD ofcourse is right thing to do... BUT *"MANY" naats go overboard &* attribute divine properties to prophet which is WRONG ...
> 
> Don't we say "*Al-Hamdulillah*" in every prayer, that imply only GOD is worthy of praises... For prophet we r told to pray "*durood*", which infact is a prayer for prophet *that we ask GOD*...
> 
> -
> -
> -
> 
> *Prophet himself forbade us from going overboard in praising him ...*
> 
> *Bukhari:Volumn 8, Book 82, Hadith Number 817.*
> ... Then Allah's Apostle said, *'Do not praise me excessively *as Jesus, son of Marry was praised, but call me Allah's Slave and His Apostles.' ...
> 
> *Prophet even forbade us from praising him over prophet Yunus(Jonah), then why praise him so-much that attribute things to him that belong to GOD only ... *
> 
> *Bukhari:volume:4, Book:55: Hadith Number:624 (also 608, 625, 626)*
> Narated By 'Abdullah : *The Prophet said, "None of you should say that I am better than Yunus* (i.e. Jonah).
> 
> 
> *Volumn 004, Book 055, Hadith Number 626.*
> -----------------------------------------
> Narated By Abu Huraira : Once while a Jew was selling something, he was offered a price that he was not pleased with. So, he said, "No, by Him Who gave Moses superiority over all human beings!" Hearing him, an Ansari man got up and slapped him on the face and said, "You say: By Him Who Gave Moses superiority over all human beings although the Prophet (Muhammad) is present amongst us!" The Jew went to the Prophet and said, "O Abu-l-Qasim! I am under the assurance and contract of security, so what right does so-and-so have to slap me?" The Prophet asked the other, "Why have you slapped". He told him the whole story. The Prophet became angry, till anger appeared on his face, and said, "Don't give superiority to any prophet amongst Allah's Prophets, for when the trumpet will be blown, everyone on the earth and in the heavens will become unconscious except those whom Allah will exempt. The trumpet will be blown for the second time and I will be the first to be resurrected to see Moses holding Allah's Throne. I will not know whether the unconsciousness which Moses received on the Day of Tur has been sufficient for him, or has he got up before me. And I do not say that there is anybody who is better than Yunus bin Matta."
> 
> -
> -
> -
> 
> Watch from *minutes:6:20* onwards about naat's full of Mubalgha,,, putting so-much stress on Naat while not saying Hamds that often. *Who is worthy of praises after-all???*
> -


 

In my early days here i posted on this topic and wrote somewhat what you wrote about _hamds_ and _naats_. the post got deleted 

I may have a copy of the post and will post it again here in reply to some people on page 4 of this thread.


----------



## Al Bhatti

Imran Khan said:


> what you mean ( trying to get hearts of people with his fake smile) *he is same as meera reema nargis*?


 
You got it right hhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Al Bhatti

raheel1 said:


> Wesey aaj yeh kiss mun se aaya hoga apney program mein?


 
option 1) With lots of glycerin in his eyes before he goes live, and when he goes live on air he will open the taps of his eyes.

option 2) By wearing an _abaya_ (_burkha_)


----------



## Al Bhatti

WAQAS119 said:


> Video of Aamir Liaquat, using abusive language (off-air), that surfaced yesterday and got viral all over social media is being pulled off from YouTube, Facebook and other video sharing websites under the copyright infringement claims by Geo TV.


 
Of course all rights reserved for GEO. The bad words used are copyrighted and patented by GEO, anyone using it without permission from GEO will be penalized.


----------



## TOPGUN

Haha him or not its funny what can one say the first of the video seems way to real & what do you people think if he did do it he will admit to it ..


----------



## salmakh84

He is such a big Drama... 

Listen to his Reply..

First call from MAKKAH.. second from MADINA... lols.. enough to proof his FIRST video is real... what a big entertainer... its a pity people take religious adivce from this fraud


----------



## Last Hope

Even today's show seemed all set up with a handicap little girl and her family. This piece of sheet told her that Khawaja Gareeb Nawaz will pay for her treatment in Bharat.. I didnt bather to watch it all, just while skipping channels..


----------



## Evil Flare

Last Hope said:


> Even today's show seemed all set up with a handicap little girl and her family. This piece of sheet told her that Khawaja Gareeb Nawaz will pay for her treatment in Bharat.. I didnt bather to watch it all, just while skipping channels..


 
now days religion is been used to make money & fool the masses ... its high time that we should block this fitna producting programs for our own good

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

S.M.R said:


> So to you, if a person follows sunnah (on TV), and in his daily life, keep looting people in the name of brands, is not a hypocrite then why blaming Amir Liaqat? Who just used bad / vulgur language? Arent we talking about dual face of a person here?



As if he is holding gun on people's chest to buy his clothes? People come to him by their own choice and by your own admission there are similar products available in adjacent shops and people know that...even then people choose not to buy from other shops and pay a higher price for buying from his shop....
Again..People do it out of their freewill and choice and nobody forces them....
Whats wrong with that?

Extremists are of two types..The bearded and the non bearded..We all know the bearded extremists,i don't need to define that...
The non bearded extremist takes upon himself to bully and criticize every bearded man who is trying to follow islam....and criticize unduly...to the level that the bearded man feels alienated,confused and detached from society.....happens all the time in our culture..We thing that a bearded man should go to jungle.. shouldn't do business, shouldn't have wife and kids, shouldn't indulge in any recreation, shouldn't be rich, shouldn't drive a nice car...no matter how legit his belongings are we will jump to conclusions and accuse him of things he hasn't done....

Bout brands...you will proudly wear a shirt with Adidas logo on it..even if its expensive than non brand..
Same way people buy from JJs shop and may be they brag about it..oh i been to JJs shop...This dress i bought from JJ's shop..Which JJ? oh dont you remember vital signs? the dill dill Pakistan?..Then they feel good about it..Its human nature...thats why they pay a premium to buy from his shop..

Same way they cannot brag about buying the same dress from your friend's shop...what will they say? oh i bought this dress from the 5th shop on the right hand side with that "mucchall" shop keeper...Nobody cares about that insignificant 5th shop..or that mustached shop keeper..and thats why he has to sell the same thing cheaper than JJ....


----------



## pak-marine

mr42O said:


> collecting money for Taliban


 
i have spent a lot of time in UAE and there are a lot of Pakistanis on the streets here asking you for money. They do not hesitate to come into peoples offices .. they will offer you Ayats and then will start their story just to beg more money.


----------



## Evil Flare



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pak-marine

Aamir Zia said:


>


 
surprised to see the standards these media companies have , these people with doggy degrees can get a job on important news networks , no wonder they cant change a thing with such a jahil aproach


----------



## pak-marine

^^ oh yeh even if the person wasnt sure about ligidity of such institutes , The HR forgot to take a notice that Amir liaquat finished his phd in 20 days


----------



## S.M.R

safriz said:


> As if he is holding gun on people's chest to buy his clothes? People come to him by their own choice and by your own admission there are similar products available in adjacent shops and people know that...even then people choose not to buy from other shops and pay a higher price for buying from his shop....
> Again..People do it out of their freewill and choice and nobody forces them....
> Whats wrong with that?
> 
> Extremists are of two types..The bearded and the non bearded..We all know the bearded extremists,i don't need to define that...
> The non bearded extremist takes upon himself to bully and criticize every bearded man who is trying to follow islam....and criticize unduly...to the level that the bearded man feels alienated,confused and detached from society.....happens all the time in our culture..We thing that a bearded man should go to jungle.. shouldn't do business, shouldn't have wife and kids, shouldn't indulge in any recreation, shouldn't be rich, shouldn't drive a nice car...no matter how legit his belongings are we will jump to conclusions and accuse him of things he hasn't done....
> 
> Bout brands...you will proudly wear a shirt with Adidas logo on it..even if its expensive than non brand..
> Same way people buy from JJs shop and may be they brag about it..oh i been to JJs shop...This dress i bought from JJ's shop..Which JJ? oh dont you remember vital signs? the dill dill Pakistan?..Then they feel good about it..Its human nature...thats why they pay a premium to buy from his shop..
> 
> Same way they cannot brag about buying the same dress from your friend's shop...what will they say? oh i bought this dress from the 5th shop on the right hand side with that "mucchall" shop keeper...Nobody cares about that insignificant 5th shop..or that mustached shop keeper..and thats why he has to sell the same thing cheaper than JJ....


 
Are we talking about the reasons due to which people go for brands? No. Whatever you have said justifies using the branded items. But what i am try to imply here is 'extra ordinary profits' which he is making by using his name. So actually he is selling his name. Oh yes, he is not pointing gun at people to buy his products. So if i start selling liquor, i ll not point the gun at anyone, people will still buy liquor from me, so selling the liquor will be justified?

So, making extra 'munafa khori' is forbidden in Islam and the person who in your view has changed himself by just having long beard, is actually doing 'munafa khori'. Isn't this a hypocriscy?

Why everybody is against Aamir Liaqat here, just bcaz he is a hypocrite.

Yes, these so called Mullahs should be left alone in a Jungle, by having long beard, offering 5 time prayers etc doesn't make them true follower of sunnah, as these are 'hukook ullah' which a normal mullah perform, and they by having long beard etc consider themselves free from all other social responsibilities.

If he has really changed himself then he must destroy his earnings came from 'haram' act (gana bajana), and he should take the 'jaiz' profits.

Till then he is just like Amir Liaqat, a hypocrite.


----------



## Mani2020

I will request you guys to please not comment anything big about which you don't have any knowledge, please don't make this forum a source of fragile knowledge. Anyone who is commenting here about Naats and HAMD please please please donot come up with anything about which you are not sure because it will only deviate people. 

None of us has such strong hold in religious knowledge so that we can debate with surety without committing any mistakes. 

I urge you to please confirm any HADITH before posting by your own eyes , because many sinful people have created some fake things over the internet , so please do have a real book of AHADITH with you and if you want to quote Hadith please first check it out from the book you have with you, and don't forget to provide the complete reference of that Hadith like . Book,Ravi, Page number, Hadith number etc

And i also request you that if you read any Hadith over internet plz confirm it before coming to conclusion

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awesome

Hopefully we'll see this guy now whither away into oblivion like Zaid Hamid was after his reality was revealed.


----------



## pak-marine

Wadera said:


> This was a proud puppet of Kaalia ... when all these scandals were happening .. wonder why MQM didn't realise it then .. why now??
> 
> Actually Altaf Kaalia is no different from Aamir Liaqat ... heres why:
> 
> 1. They both lie on your face
> 2. They are pretty good at acting
> 3. They curse thinking they won't get caught on camera
> 4. They have no dignity
> 5. When they start talking nothing can stop them
> *6. They have ignorant followers who are always in denial*
> 
> I can go on and on .. but I think you get the message
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 PM ----------


 
How ill informed one can be , to be a good troll atleast try and have the first hand information straight , Amir Liquat was fired by MQM back in 2005 !! they figured it out much earlier than any one.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Safriz

S.M.R said:


> Are we talking about the reasons due to which people go for brands? No. Whatever you have said justifies using the branded items. But what i am try to imply here is 'extra ordinary profits' which he is making by using his name. So actually he is selling his name. Oh yes, he is not pointing gun at people to buy his products. So if i start selling liquor, i ll not point the gun at anyone, people will still buy liquor from me, so selling the liquor will be justified?
> 
> So, making extra 'munafa khori' is forbidden in Islam and the person who in your view has changed himself by just having long beard, is actually doing 'munafa khori'. Isn't this a hypocriscy?
> 
> Why everybody is against Aamir Liaqat here, just bcaz he is a hypocrite.
> 
> Yes, these so called Mullahs should be left alone in a Jungle, by having long beard, offering 5 time prayers etc doesn't make them true follower of sunnah, as these are 'hukook ullah' which a normal mullah perform, and they by having long beard etc consider themselves free from all other social responsibilities.
> 
> If he has really changed himself then he must destroy his earnings came from 'haram' act (gana bajana), and he should take the 'jaiz' profits.
> 
> Till then he is just like Amir Liaqat, a hypocrite.


 
your last paragraph puts me off from this discussion.
if you hate mullahs and bearded people this much that you want them to be banished to jungles then i should leae you simmering in your hate...
haters gona hate....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## S.M.R

safriz said:


> your last paragraph puts me off from this discussion.
> if you hate mullahs and bearded people this much that you want them to be banished to jungles then i should leae you simmering in your hate...
> haters gona hate....


 
Its up to you safriz, but lemme clear one thing, my father was bearded person, two of my brothers are bearded, i don't hate people based on their physical appearance.

If you really understand the term 'mullah' then i am sure you are not their lover either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Asim Aquil said:


> Hopefully we'll see this guy now whither away into oblivion like Zaid Hamid was after his reality was revealed.


 
I doubt it Asim..
Zaid Hamid wasn't a multi-spectral phenomenon.
Mr Liaqat however.. has an audience all over Pakistan.. all those who have left the religion to the Mullah due to not being able to digest his version.. yet looking for some taste of religion. His audience are housewives stuck at home, the revived Muslim.. and more.
They needed some theatrics for their daily dosage of religion, and those theatrics needed to be verified by what looks like competent authority.
This man provides it..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TOPGUN

Alright guys aren't we done about talking Alam Aamir already lolz i mean what more is there to be said many are agreeing with what they saw & heard on the 9 mins video and some aren't.


----------



## Pukhtoon

BTW what is the name of that actor he was asking from that Molvi 

Any Guess People


----------



## laiqs@mi

oooo yar kia nam hai us actor ka woh jis nay....... lolzzzzzzzzzz
are you asking about that actor ???? i dont know whats his name


----------



## T-Faz

Patriot said:


> haha lmao he is swearing so much.He said yaar us nay bohat CHODA HAY rape kay scene bohat kiyay hain



That was just cheap and disgusting, what a shameless guy?



superNova said:


> salman rushdie who wrote 'satanic verses' is an ahmedi


 
No, he isn't, just because your local Maulana tells you something, doesn't mean that its true.

Rushdi is from a Shia family but he himself does not believe in Islam.


----------



## superNova

edited..............................


----------



## superNova




----------



## iPhone

I always knew and it was quiet evident he's a hypocrite and a fake. And his antics were a proof of that from back in the day when he kept a thin line for a beard to make a fashion statement as well as to quiet the masses on his lack of beard. Now he's got a spiky head of hair. 

But despite all that and his behind the scene jerry springer content, I'd say he's quiet harmless on camera. His core audience comprises of house wives, aunties, same group who loves soap opras. He's entertainment to them, though they don't know it, they get their daily dose of religious content in an entertainment package. And he's careful of what he utters on camera to mass audiences. He knows what will happen to him if he tries to say something which he shouldnt have. 
So in the end he's just a foul mouthed thug (a trait he carries from mqm) who is a hypocrite and a munafiq when it comes to religion. I wonder how people can live such a double life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## deathfromabove

Religion in Pakistan sells better than most of the things. Frankly, I don&#8217;t blame him; I blame the stupid public that failed to identify this pretentious jerk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

Well whatever we might think or say by our own true judgements and by that shameful video lolz ... he is still on air and will be so why are you guys boling your blood let him be enough talked about already ALLAH is the judge of them all no one greater simply iam done on his subject .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Karachiite

People have even dedicated a whole website for him

Aamir Liaquat Exposed Video, Amir Liaquat Exposed Video


----------



## Mabs

Interesting to say the least. Since I don't know the facts about this video, I will refrain myself from making any judgments but if what is shown in this video is true, then it's utterly shameful and hypocrisy at its best. 

A good course of action would be to write a joint petition to PEMRA to get this guy off the air and send a copy to all the print/electronic media outlets as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

What a potty mouth. He could easily fit in the streets of Patna


----------



## rimshak85

I feel that videos which were posted earlier, even if they are edited, were not completely fake. There were instances where he was speaking vulgar language.


----------



## rising.pakistan1

not defending aamir by any means 

but i think rather posting k sahaba ikraam ki shaan main gustakhi ki hai....there should be an answer to his question


----------



## pak-marine

Delusion, denial and Dr Liaquat
By George Fulton
Published: August 17, 2011

george.fulton@tribune.com.pk
The subject line read Aamir Liaquat Exposed. To be honest, I was reluctant to click open the link my friend sent. Having just eaten dinner, I was disinclined to see the good doctor laid bare. My mind had wandered to far darker thoughts. Instead, when I eventually clicked the link I saw a video of Aamir Liaquat swearing away. A wave of relief and sympathy washed over me. Relief that it wasnt the exposure I had imagined it to be, and a fleeting sympathy for the TV evangelist. But the sympathy only lasted a nanosecond, mind you.

Most of us have uttered curses that we would not wish to be made public. Locker-room chat that is acceptable with the boys is not something we would want repeated in front of our wives or mothers-in-law. But then again, most of us dont propagate an air of piety, uttering gaalis whilst talking about verses from the Holy Scriptures. That is the galling hypocrisy of this unedifying incident. What really sticks in the throat is the mans cynical disregard for the very same people he professes to love and care about. It was particularly odious to see him sniggering as a woman caller sought advice on the sensitive subject of the legality of suicide in the scenario of protecting a womans honour. The very same people who gave him his success are the very people his sniggering disrespects.
Its fine to swear like a lafunga on a motorbike at Seaview. Less so if you have made millions projecting a holiness that has made you managing director of a television channel that broadcasts religious programmes and also a former minister of religious affairs  in effect, a powerful, rich and influential man.

So what does this religious man do when hes caught being less than godly? Does he throw his hands up, apologise and confess his sins and ask for forgiveness? Hardly. No, the man with no shame instead compounded the mistake by brazenly lying to the people of Pakistan. Yes, the not-so-good doctor had the temerity to claim that this was all a trick of editing and dubbing. It wasnt him speaking, singing or clapping his hands. He claimed it was a dastardly plot hatched by his former employers in revenge for the popularity of his Ramazan programmes. Carefully ignoring the fact that it was those very same former employers who hastily pulled the video from YouTube soon after the footage emerged. If you believe his assertion about the dubbing and editing youll believe anything  or, at least, that Pakistans poor cricket performance was dependent upon the colour of their shoes soles. Ah. And there lies the problem.

For me, the good doctor has exuded as much sincerity as the president exudes incorruptibility. But this view is clearly in the minority. People love him. And after this revelation, they will continue to love and support him. Theyll believe whatever he tells them. Already, we are seeing people calling his show, supporting his falsehoods and consoling him.
This reaction exposes a deeper malaise in Pakistani society. As a people, we seem intrinsically drawn to egotists, narcissists and demagogues. We love the masala, drama and showboating these characters provide. Whether it is a Bhutto, a Zaid Hamid or an Aamir Liaquat, we look to these people for simple answers to complex problems. Preferring their demagoguery and simplistic solutions to the heavy lifting of using our own grey matter.

*So we loved it when Bhutto tore up the papers and stormed out of the Security Council at the UN. We find Zaid Hamid irresistible when hes blaming the Jews and Hindus for all of Pakistans ills. We trust Aamir Liaquats superstitious claptrap when he blames the Pakistani cricket teams poor performance on the green colour of the soles of the teams shoes. Wheres the empirical evidence, Dr Liaquat? *  So it wasnt due to poor coaching or match-fixing then? But the colour painted by some poor sweatshop kid in China?

Distrustful of reasoning and logic, we mindlessly follow these characters. They enrich themselves at the expense, as well as the naivety and gullibility, of the Pakistani population. My mother and aunts-in-law  good law-abiding people  would regularly unquestioningly regurgitate the nonsense spouted by these charades. Why? It was easier than searching for the truth, or  heaven forbid  thinking for themselves.

The reaction to Aamir Liaquats exposure also reveals another problem within the Pakistani society. We are a nation in denial. Even when faced with the truth about these unsavoury characters we are still unable to accept their faults. Like small children, we cant accept the truth even when its staring us in the face. Pakistan can only resolve its problems when its able to accept some uncomfortable, unpalatable truths about its society. The supporters of Dr Aamir Liaquat are a manifestation of the fact that this will not happen anytime soon.

The exposure of Aamir Liaquat exposes some of the countrys inherent contradictions and character flaws. My friend, *Nadeem Farooq Paracha, often says that the problems with Pakistan arent economic, political or social  theyre psychological.*  He has a point. We have developed a* Stockholm syndrome* with the egomaniacs on our screens. Falling in love with them rather than contemptuously rejecting them. And when they have been revealed to be phonies, we continue to delude ourselves into believing their bold faced lies. It is time we turned the alim online, off.

Theres an African proverb that states that singing Hallejullah everywhere does not prove piety. Remember that next time you hear Assalamualekum warehmatullah from Hardilazeez Aamir Liaquat Hussain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## superNova




----------



## mr42O

Aamir Liaquat Exposed [SYNC fixed - with proof / slow motion video] Must Watch!

::Sunzara.com:: &#8211; Latest Bollywood Music N Movies » Aamir Liaquat Exposed [SYNC fixed - with proof / slow motion video] Must Watch!


----------



## ZaYYaF

*Mufti Saab garmi mei Ghalib*
by Ahmer Naqvi

It was a dark and stormy night, with rain lashing violently, thunder booming like cannons and dogs howling like banshees. I raced across the deserted graveyard, dodged past the lady in white with backward pointing feet and crashed through the aik kamray ki jhopri in which we lived.

Maa, I yelled Mei aap ki dawa ley aaya huun Maa!

My frail, diseased mother was prostrating on the janamaz. She stirred listlessly, then got up with tears in her broken, cataract-riddled eyes and said to me, Bete, dawa tou lay aaye ho, magar internet meme kab laao gay?

Nahiiiiiiiii

The internet meme is to our age what the novel was to the turn of the century. The greatest truths of our era seem to be contained in biting Charlies and Paedobears circulating the internet.

As this art form is still quite novel (see what I did there?) it has slowly traversed across the planet, varying by the degree of technological penetration and amount of useless hours available to its populace. Once this critical point is reached, the internet meme  like any art form  begins to manifest reflections of its own society.

The first one that I can imagine being dubbed a genuine internet phenomenon has to be the iconic Chand Nawab video. It came at a time when the media was slowly gaining ubiquity, but like the travelers who keep interrupting his piece-to-camera, no one was quite sure what to do about it. Soon after, there was the video where a future Prime Minister showed he could fondle like Ronaldinho could pass  without needing to look at the recipient. And there was the bainul-aqwami super hit when a student protested at the cruel humour of automatic doors by running through glass. And no one can ever forget the philosophical inquiry into the construction of the modern Saudi state which started in the desert.

But none of these viral videos have spawned the sheer expanse of catchphrases, remixes, motivational posters and entire subcultures that have come the way of the All-Stars of 2011.

First up, there was the Veena Malik rant, immortalized in the refrain _Mufti Saab, yeh kya baat hui?_ which was a pithy expression for the conflict Pakistan was facing within itself.

Then, the accidental heroism of Zohair Toru, who etched _Garmi mei kharab_ into our collective psyche. Once again, those immortal words captured everything imaginable about Pakistani politics, its youth and the points at which the two converged.

And now there is the veritable Dr. Aamir Liaquat  no stranger to the virtues of the internet, having allegedly received his PhD from its recesses. In what is a rapidly disappearing video, the roohani rockstar is seen to have an off-camera persona that rapidly veers from the profane to the profound.

Typically, the kind doctor has claimed that the video is fake and a conspiracy. From a technological perspective, the claim that the voice has been faked and re-dubbed is pretty much impossible. But what appears to be even tougher to fake is the doctors repeated horizontal fist-pump, which doesnt really need any words to convey its meaning.

But to focus on these trivialities would mean missing out on understanding the true significance of this moment. It would be ignoring the existential dilemma at the heart of this story, this society and these wretched times.

The question we all need to be asking ourselves is: _Ghalib film dekhi hai aap ne?_

Mufti Saab garmi mei Ghalib | Dawn


----------



## pak-marine

I suggest changing his program from *Alim online* to *OLU* *online* , will suite him better


----------



## ZaYYaF

Haha! Combining three recent viral phrases and we got _Mufti Saab garmi mei Ghalib_, it can't get more funnier. Though I do agree with the author that these three phrases does show us how our society has been growing, and I hope we can realize what we are doing wrong.


----------



## Karachiite

He's an Aalim online but a Ch****a offline.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dawud123

salam
*Attention*: This guy is not a shia. 

Sometimes he shows himself as a shia. He is installed to defame shias.


----------



## superNova

facebook has created so many aamir liaquat accounts


----------



## pak-marine

Karachiite said:


> He's an Aalim online but a Ch****a offline.



lol ... although its a lesson for anchors to start respecting cameraman otherwise they can Amirofy them


----------



## superNova

shamsheri said:


> salam
> *Attention*: This guy is not a shia.
> 
> Sometimes he shows himself as a shia. He is installed to defame shias.


 
so you mean every sane guy is shia, every idiot guy is non shia??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

pak-marine said:


> lol ... although its a lesson for anchors to start respecting cameraman otherwise they can Amirofy them



Just look at how he talks to his crew, calls them bh**wa and stuff lol. But its sad that his shows are still being aired on ARY.


----------



## pak-marine

Karachiite said:


> Just look at how he talks to his crew, calls them bh**wa and stuff lol. But its sad that his shows are still being aired on ARY.



i posted george fulton's article , he has quoted NFP on the same .. his reply that may cheer you up a little

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dawud123

superNova said:


> so you mean every sane guy is shia, every idiot guy is non shia??


 
uff... most pessimistc approach


----------



## superNova

why nonsense is being repeated again n again, do you guys have so much time??


----------



## pak-marine

superNova said:


> why nonsense is being repeated again n again, do you guys have so much time??



i guess because non sense is shown on the television with the same anchor


----------



## superNova

pak-marine said:


> i guess because non sense is shown on the television with the same anchor


 
guess nonsense being shown on TV or being published on the dawn news by nadeem paracha, all non senses must be equally discouraged, but guess you are used one category of nonsense


----------



## DaRk WaVe

superNova said:


> guess nonsense being shown on TV or being published on the dawn news by nadeem paracha, all non senses must be equally discouraged, but guess you are used one category of nonsense



non of the liberal non sense has ever justified any murder nor has it ever declared somebody 'wajib ul qatal'


----------



## superNova

DaRk WaVe said:


> non of the liberal non sense has ever justified any murder nor has it ever declared somebody 'wajib ul qatal'


 
but non of non liberal nonsense has made pakistan pathetic and encouraged self pity and harmful unpatriotic traitor views, lying infront of TV in my opinion declaring wajib ul katal is not much harmful than making anti nationalistic hatred views


----------



## DaRk WaVe

superNova said:


> but non of non liberal nonsense has made pakistan pathetic and encouraged self pity and harmful unpatriotic traitor views, *lying infront of TV in my opinion declaring wajib ul katal is not much harmful than making anti nationalistic hatred views*



people please note this line...

So you mean that person that goes for the identification of the problems in our society & talks about the way this whole nation is in denial is worst than a person who lies & incites violence, awesome twisted logic... 

You just proved that your patriotism coupled will your religious conviction might lead you to go extremes against the one who has a different POV about whole situation...


----------



## superNova

DaRk WaVe said:


> So you mean that *person that goes for the identification of the problems in our society & talks about the way this whole nation is in denial is worst than a person who lies & incites violence, awesome twisted logic... *
> 
> You just proved that your patriotism coupled will your religious conviction might lead you to go extremes against the one who has a different POV about whole situation...


 
people note this line...

so you mean those who come on TV deliberately lie and who are not qualified to talk about our national strategy are becoming self made strategic analyst like pervez hoodbhoy, and those who make fun of pakistan and pakistanis are identifying problems here or are creating problems like nadeem paracha, i didnt say that i support people like aamir liaquat, i knew him long time ago i never watched his programs, guys who say wajib ul katal on TVs need to be killed, but those guys who mock the country and make anti pakistani comments need to be thrown out of the country


no aamir liaquat fanboy posted his video here, but i saw many times people like pak marine posting nadeem paracha articles, which mock our nation and praise our enemies(india)

you people must decide who is on extremes, here the religious members are themseleves laughing on aamir liaquat and making fun of him, but people like you never denounced nadeem paracha and pervez hoodbhoy guys

now you must decide who is extremist


----------



## DaRk WaVe

superNova said:


> people note this line...
> 
> so you mean those who come on TV deliberately lie and who are not qualified to talk about our national strategy are becoming self made strategic analyst like pervez hoodbhoy, and those who make fun of pakistan and pakistanis are identifying problems here or are creating problems like nadeem paracha, i didnt say that i support people like aamir liaquat, i knew him long time ago i never watched his programs, guys who say wajib ul katal on TVs need to be killed, but those guys who mock the country and make anti pakistani comments need to be thrown out of the country



You tell me how is it that ridiculing the stupidity of Pakistani masses is in any way equivalent to treason? 
You can always disagree with what they have to say but how on earth can a person who is out there to talk against the policies & dogmas is a traitor? 

I never said you support the_ Daktar Liaquat,_ but your logic says that likes of NFP are worst than the ones who incites violence 



> lying infront of TV in my opinion declaring wajib ul katal is not much harmful than making anti nationalistic hatred views





> you people must decide who is on extremes, here the religious members are themseleves laughing on aamir liaquat and making fun of him, but people like you never denounced nadeem paracha and pervez hoodbhoy guys
> 
> now you must decide who is extremist



you can renounce 'em as much as you want, no one's stopping you... None of the mentioned Liberal Fascists ever incited violence but the religious leaders do PLUS there's a big part of Pakistani population that still supports the _Daktar Sahab_ & they are willing to do what ever is been told to 'em by these idiotic dual bigots


----------



## superNova

DaRk WaVe said:


> You tell me how is it that ridiculing the stupidity of Pakistani masses is in any way equivalent to treason?
> You can always disagree with what they have to say but how on earth can a person who is out there to talk against the policies & dogmas is a traitor?
> 
> I never said you support the_ Daktar Liaquat,_ but your logic says that likes of NFP are worst than the ones who incites violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can renounce 'em as much as you want, no one's stopping you... None of the mentioned Liberal Fascists ever incited violence but the religious leaders do PLUS there's a big part of Pakistani population that still supports the _Daktar Sahab_ & they are willing to do what ever is been told to 'em by these idiotic dual bigots


 
you havent answered my questions fully, how can a non analyst becomes spokesman of pakistani strategic analysis, the guy pervez hoodbhoy is qualified phd in physics

this nadeem paracha guy openly supports zerdari, and PPP, what kind of sane person who comes and lies and supports the under world don of pakistan, zardari can be speaking on the stupidity of pakistani, when he is insanely stupid and his views make no sense???

similarly is the case with countless express tribune bloggers who have not a single qualification and now and then come up with insane articles but people like you come posting here

i personlly think all pakistanis are intelligent and normal, but people like you guys are the real extremist who anti pakistani hatred, and need to be dealt with, if you say that pakistanis are stupid, than dear you are yourself the dumbest human in the nation


----------



## mr42O

Aamir Liaquat Exposed [SYNC fixed - with proof / slow motion video] Must Watch!

::Sunzara.com:: &#8211; Latest Bollywood Music N Movies » Aamir Liaquat Exposed [SYNC fixed - with proof / slow motion video] Must Watch!


----------



## Al Bhatti

And later this _munafiq_ online will say, the person in the clip is not me but a professionally animated character and if this excuse will not work out then he will say the person in the clip is a duplicate of him or a clone of him made by the "_yahoodees_" (that he meant when he said "_yai yahoodiyoon ki chaal hay_")


----------



## pak-marine

superNova said:


> guess nonsense being shown on TV or being published on the dawn news by nadeem paracha, all non senses must be equally discouraged, but guess you are used one category of nonsense



Oh plzzz there is no comparison btw Nadeem paracha & Amir Liquat .... you are very misinformed Nadeem paracha is been on Amir Liaquats case for long he has criticized Amir L many times , in his columns and blogs etc.Point is whats new for most of the audience was predicted by some in the past .... I hope this makes you understand the difference btw both


----------



## superNova

pak-marine said:


> Oh plzzz there is no comparison btw Nadeem paracha & Amir Liquat .... you are very misinformed Nadeem paracha is been on Amir Liaquats case for long he has criticized Amir L many times , in his columns and blogs etc.Point is whats new for most of the audience was predicted by some in the past .... I hope this makes you understand the difference btw both


 
i agree no comparison, amir liaquat was a douche bag, nadeem paracha is a freakin psycho mental case


----------



## untitled

superNova said:


> i agree no comparison, amir liaquat was a douche bag, nadeem paracha is a freakin psycho mental case



One uses religion to argue his case ...
The other uses anything but religion to argue his case


----------



## Hyde

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=216733791709787

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## superNova

somebody should really call liaquat and ask him, 'ghalib film dekhi hai aap ne?'

btw is this video real?? live call


----------



## fawwaxs

Log In | Facebook


----------



## Jango

How the heck can he say that this video is fake??,,,the set is real , the guy is eal, the voice is real. You cant replicate like this man.


----------



## whydowelove

From Dr. Shahid Masood facebook page;



> I have worked Both in GEO and ARY and Also as a collegue of dr amir liaqat. In fact in dubai studios of GEO, other then regular news bulletins...THREE SHOWS WERE TELECASTED FOR YEARS. MINE(MEREY MUTABIQ,NADIA KHAN SHOW,and Amir Liaqat sb's AALIM ONLINE( FROM SAME STUDIOS IN DUBAI MEDIA CITY).I have watched the leaked video, and read each comment posted on my page. I know a lot to share and May be the exact story. But any words from me at this moment ...will start a new controversy...!!! its not a matter of me being afraid of talking about so called BILLIONARE MEDIA MOGHULS....OR A PERSON...!!its the time(as my comment at this moment may be taken as verdict or FATWA in this case)....lets say next week...I'll come back on this with my take....( *i am not only surprised but happy to see after reading comments ,how intelligent viewers,all of u! *),,(*in the mean time....message for a very popular female morning show host,who is away from screens for a year now...and now finalising deal with another re-launch,...lady!!!u never listened to my advice ever!!!! )....lol...nxt week.*..inshAllah..



so is Nadia Khan going to be next?

dr-shahid-masood facebook


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

nuclearpak said:


> How the heck can he say that this video is fake??,,,the set is real , the guy is eal, the voice is real. You cant replicate like this man.



I guess voice editing/dubbing is not impossible especially when we are talking about Geo but the only thing which need to consider is lips movement matching with his voice..also even latest editing software cannot create clapping from your hands


----------



## JonAsad

Zaki FX said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=216733791709787



hahahahhhaha haha- Lol-
He should have asked- Bherway Ghalib Film Dekhi hai ap nay -


----------



## warrior1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MePXZ77gojw


Must Watch! hahha


----------



## VelocuR

I came to this thread attention lately, I must say I am surprised and shocked! I thought, he is respected person who inciting Islam in his hosts show.


----------



## Areesh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awesome

Best one I've seen!


----------



## Saifullah Sani




----------



## Awesome

Aamir Liaquat should get those Ulemas on TV in front of whom he has been saying these things, so they can clear his name.


----------



## javed20

oh wahabis don,t try to defame a true aalim you are jealous from his reputation. you are munafiq people.Allah have
given him great fame and what the hypocrity people you do instead of barking.


----------



## mshoaib61

The subject line read Aamir Liaquat Exposed. To be honest, I was reluctant to click open the link my friend sent. Having just eaten dinner, I was disinclined to see the good doctor laid bare. My mind had wandered to far darker thoughts. Instead, when I eventually clicked the link I saw a video of Aamir Liaquat swearing away. A wave of relief and sympathy washed over me. Relief that it wasnt the exposure I had imagined it to be, and a fleeting sympathy for the TV evangelist. But the sympathy only lasted a nanosecond, mind you.

Most of us have uttered curses that we would not wish to be made public. Locker-room chat that is acceptable with the boys is not something we would want repeated in front of our wives or mothers-in-law. But then again, most of us dont propagate an air of piety, uttering gaalis whilst talking about verses from the Holy Scriptures. That is the galling hypocrisy of this unedifying incident. What really sticks in the throat is the mans cynical disregard for the very same people he professes to love and care about. It was particularly odious to see him sniggering as a woman caller sought advice on the sensitive subject of the legality of suicide in the scenario of protecting a womans honour. The very same people who gave him his success are the very people his sniggering disrespects.

Its fine to swear like a lafunga on a motorbike at Seaview. Less so if you have made millions projecting a holiness that has made you managing director of a television channel that broadcasts religious programmes and also a former minister of religious affairs  in effect, a powerful, rich and influential man.

So what does this religious man do when hes caught being less than godly? Does he throw his hands up, apologise and confess his sins and ask for forgiveness? Hardly. No, the man with no shame instead compounded the mistake by brazenly lying to the people of Pakistan. Yes, the not-so-good doctor had the temerity to claim that this was all a trick of editing and dubbing. It wasnt him speaking, singing or clapping his hands. He claimed it was a dastardly plot hatched by his former employers in revenge for the popularity of his Ramazan programmes. Carefully ignoring the fact that it was those very same former employers who hastily pulled the video from YouTube soon after the footage emerged. If you believe his assertion about the dubbing and editing youll believe anything  or, at least, that Pakistans poor cricket performance was dependent upon the colour of their shoes soles. Ah. And there lies the problem.

For me, the good doctor has exuded as much sincerity as the president exudes incorruptibility. But this view is clearly in the minority. People love him. And after this revelation, they will continue to love and support him. Theyll believe whatever he tells them. Already, we are seeing people calling his show, supporting his falsehoods and consoling him.

This reaction exposes a deeper malaise in Pakistani society. As a people, we seem intrinsically drawn to egotists, narcissists and demagogues. We love the masala, drama and showboating these characters provide. Whether it is a Bhutto, a Zaid Hamid or an Aamir Liaquat, we look to these people for simple answers to complex problems. Preferring their demagoguery and simplistic solutions to the heavy lifting of using our own grey matter.

So we loved it when Bhutto tore up the papers and stormed out of the Security Council at the UN. We find Zaid Hamid irresistible when hes blaming the Jews and Hindus for all of Pakistans ills. We trust Aamir Liaquats superstitious claptrap when he blames the Pakistani cricket teams poor performance on the green colour of the soles of the teams shoes. Wheres the empirical evidence, Dr Liaquat? So it wasnt due to poor coaching or match-fixing then? But the colour painted by some poor sweatshop kid in China?

Distrustful of reasoning and logic, we mindlessly follow these characters. They enrich themselves at the expense, as well as the naivety and gullibility, of the Pakistani population. My mother and aunts-in-law  good law-abiding people  would regularly unquestioningly regurgitate the nonsense spouted by these charades. Why? It was easier than searching for the truth, or  heaven forbid  thinking for themselves.

The reaction to Aamir Liaquats exposure also reveals another problem within the Pakistani society. We are a nation in denial. Even when faced with the truth about these unsavoury characters we are still unable to accept their faults. Like small children, we cant accept the truth even when its staring us in the face. Pakistan can only resolve its problems when its able to accept some uncomfortable, unpalatable truths about its society. The supporters of Dr Aamir Liaquat are a manifestation of the fact that this will not happen anytime soon.

The exposure of Aamir Liaquat exposes some of the countrys inherent contradictions and character flaws. My friend, Nadeem Farooq Paracha, often says that the problems with Pakistan arent economic, political or social  theyre psychological. He has a point. We have developed a Stockholm syndrome with the egomaniacs on our screens. Falling in love with them rather than contemptuously rejecting them. And when they have been revealed to be phonies, we continue to delude ourselves into believing their bold faced lies. It is time we turned the alim online, off.

Theres an African proverb that states that singing Hallejullah everywhere does not prove piety. Remember that next time you hear Assalamualekum warehmatullah from Hardilazeez Aamir Liaquat Hussain.

Published in The Express Tribune, August 18th, 2011.


Delusion, denial and


----------



## VelocuR

Dr Aamir Liaquat: Defamation of faith&#8217;s Dr Jekyll 






The truth behind the Aamir Liaquat video lies forever hidden. 


Indeed, during the days of Ramazan nothing can be said to be certain, except death, taxes, and the frighteningly charming and inveigling presence of Aamir Liaquat on our TV screens.

What do we know about Aamir Liaquat?

We know Liaquat brews a stew of savagery and sophistication. In one fell swoop, he can sauté his guest. We saw this in 2008, when Asian Human Rights Commission filed a petition deeming Liaquat&#8217;s cajoling and coaxing as having led to the killing of two Ahmadis, Pakistan&#8217;s most persecuted minority.

We know that his admirers come in all shapes, sizes, income brackets.

We know that Liaquat can acquire academic degrees at a more accelerated rate than the average student &#8211; securing a PhD degree reportedly three weeks after obtaining a Masters degree, just in time to contest 2002&#8217;s general election.

But perhaps that is no cunning trick of his own; after all, the degree-issuant university, The Trinity College and University of Spain&#8217;s website reads &#8216;get your degree today&#8217; &#8211; quite literally.

We know that Liaquat&#8217;s reputation suffers from selective emphasis. That he recognises the perfect business synergies between his likes (religion and its power over people) and his dislikes (the Pakistani cricket team&#8217;s failed attempts at victory), and he sets about turning the one into the other (blaming the cricket team&#8217;s misgivings on the fields to the green-colour soles lining their sneaker&#8217;s &#8211; green being a color oft-associated with and venerated by Islam).

And now, following the leaked, beguiling YouTube clip, rapidly circulating amongst Pakistanis, both in and out of the country, we have more revelations on Pakistan (and Pervez Musharraf&#8217;s) favourite Islamic preacher and televangelist.

Without questioning the authenticity of the video itself &#8211; we now go to bed at night secure in the knowledge that Liaquat is a normal, flawed human like the rest of us.

That he swears like a sailor like many of us.

That he often vaingloriously fusses over his shiny mane of hair like those of us with hair.

That, like some of us, he is prone to channelling his pre-on air jitters into a rapturous burst of song &#8211; much to the obvious chagrin of his seemingly terrified guests.

That, during discussions of heightened sensitivity, like many of us, Liaquat too cannot curb his unease, and instead bursts into awkward laughter.

We also know that Liaquat (like many of us?) ne Ghalib dekhi huee hai.

As expected, two days after the expose, Liaquat took to his show with a reply to the video and its allegations.

Pointing a covert finger at ex-employer, while admonishing the cunning intricacy of those who &#8216;beautifully&#8217; dubbed and edited the whole thing, Liaquat conducted a sermon on destructive jealousy (hasad).

Irrespective of the value of fact vs fiction war that now begins, really, the leaked behind-the-scene footage comes as no real surprise.

Many a time in the past, TV&#8217;s most notorious televangelist has shot himself in the foot (also occasionally, almost in the head) with his rhetoric and with his actions.

Who is to blame?

The current era of Pakistani television is conducive to far too many flaws, whether it&#8217;s a case of media-regulating body PEMRA being guilty of barely enforcing its code of ethics &#8212; or a case of TV anchors passively watching their guests bicker and enforce their private agendas, oft-times comprised of dangerous, incendiary polemic.

The current era is also conducive to a case of fallen heroes.

Without naming names, many the admired politician, actor, and athlete has been publicly defamed. The boundaries between the personal and the professional frequently blur, leaving the individual collecting shards from the mud of their lives, all the while profusely apologizing to the nation and to their loved ones.

But maybe the onus rests on us, the citizens who not only tune into the lives of these celebrity-figures but also place them on this mighty pedestal &#8211; so high and so easy to fall from, and to fall hard.

If it is true that the media is a reflection of the state and her people, then the Aamir Liaquat controversy speaks volumes about us.

So, a message to a normally vociferous nation: this is no time to remain reticent. If Liaquat, your fallen hero, has left you jaded then moments of private reflection and healing may be in order.

If this expose has incited much anger in you, then vent your frustration by lodging that PEMRA complaint against Liaquat.

If you find this whole episode as a source of sheer, top-notch amusement, then go forth wickedly and wildly tweeting the #GhalibFilmDekhiHaiAapNe Aamir Liaquat meme every chance you get.

But why insist on pinning values, morals, and exalted actions on celebrity-figures that many of us so obviously lack in ourselves? Why ask of others to uphold terms and conditions that we ourselves repeatedly fail to uphold is a shameless case of hypocrisy.

The truth behind the Aamir Liaquat video lies forever hidden. It is fragmented and embedded in the many pixels of video footage and will soon be converted into yet another conspiracy theory (one of us Pakistan&#8217;s favourite pastimes).

Yet perhaps, the most important thing we know now is that Liaquat (demon? doppelganger? split personality? &#8211; whatever his identity may be) &#8211; simply does not fall high in the hierarchy of concerns-currently-plaguing-the-nation.


*Do you believe the leaked video of Dr Aamir Liaquat has been tampered/dubbed?*

*No (88%, 2,320 Votes)*
Yes (12%, 303 Votes)

Total Voters: 2,623


----------



## Pukhtoon

Self delete


----------



## Hyde

read this somewhere 

Humari tou surat-e-haal buhat nazuk hogayi faraz

zameen mili tou banjar , aalim mila tou K-an-jar...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Don Jaguar

Zaki FX said:


> read this somewhere
> 
> Humari tou surat-e-haal buhat nazuk hogayi faraz
> 
> zameen mili tou banjar , aalim mila tou K-an-jar...



See this!!!

http://www.defence.pk/forums/genera...pid-funny-all-over-world-382.html#post2039800


----------



## ali.ali

Very funny........


----------



## majesticpankaj

I have seen his video. that is despicable. who is he ? is he very popular in pakistan ?


----------



## untitled

majesticpankaj said:


> I have seen his video. that is despicable. who is he ? is he very popular in pakistan ?



Every person in this world has his admirers and critics .... he too has his share of both

Recently his popularity has taken a plunge thanks to these videos


----------



## majesticpankaj

varigeo said:


> Every person in this world has his admirers and critics .... he too has his share of both
> 
> Recently his popularity has taken a plunge thanks to these videos



but who is he my friend ?


----------



## untitled

I think this might help .... although it is poorly written

Aamir Liaquat Hussain - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## warrior1

amir liaquat views 1 - YouTube


----------



## dawud123

javed20 said:


> oh wahabis don,t try to defame a true aalim you are jealous from his reputation. you are munafiq people.Allah have
> given him great fame and what the hypocrity people you do instead of barking.



so you are praising this zionist agent....

Imam Khomeini said "Those who want to cause disunion are neither of the Sunnis nor of the Shias. They are the directors of the Super Powers and they are serving them."


----------



## Awesome

Aamir Liaquat ki bongi sunni? Those who believe in the behind the scenes video are enemies of the finality of the Prophet 

Bicharay Ahmedis har maslay ki waja hain woh Pakistan main  hahahaha

Desperation gone to the extreme...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dawud123

so this is you are talking about...hmm
you wahabis cannot bear the name of Khomeini

Ayatollah Khomeini Funeral - YouTube


----------



## Awesome

Public Reaction About Aamir Liaquat Hussain - YouTube

I hope nothing untoward happens in response to this video...

Edit: Apologies for the crass language used for various sects, in these public comments mixed with the bashing on AL


----------



## Evil Flare

SC should take sue moto noticed & Banned this guy from television .


----------



## Bratva

Okay guys check this Aamir Liaquat article published in Urdu newspaper Express News. According to him, He became pious after 2008 and left all the " Buray Kaam" 

Daily Express News Story


----------



## VelocuR

Aamir Zia said:


> SC should take sue moto noticed & Banned this guy from television .


 
I think, the proper way is to get him arrested by the order of government authority due to his deception and misbehaviors towards the people. 

He should be arrested immediately as well as others

Hitler is very angry....

Hitler&#39;s reaction on the Aamir Liaquat Video.wmv - YouTube


----------



## warrior1

Shahrukh Khan Messege To Fake Alim Dr Aamir Liaquat Hussain - YouTube


----------



## superNova

Aamir Zia said:


> SC should take sue moto noticed & Banned this guy from television .


 
dont be stupid, SC cant do anything because ofcourse, this guy didnt do any bad thing online, also he didnt commit any offenses

SC should better ban other guys like nadeem paracha and pevez hudbhoy

---------- Post added at 03:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:29 AM ----------




RaptorRX707 said:


> I think, the proper way is to get him arrested by the order of government authority due to his deception and misbehaviors towards the people.
> 
> He should be arrested immediately as well as others
> 
> Hitler is very angry....
> 
> Hitler's reaction on the Aamir Liaquat Video.wmv - YouTube


 
the guy didnt decieve anybody because this guy was an anchor not an alim himself, he was alim by degree but he didnt answer the callers, the guests did


----------



## superNova

warrior1 said:


> Shahrukh Khan Messege To Fake Alim Dr Aamir Liaquat Hussain - YouTube


 
yr shahrukh khan kaisa muslim hai??, he worships hindu dieties but he still think himselves as the representative of muslims


----------



## FreekiN

superNova said:


> yr shahrukh khan kaisa muslim hai??, he worships hindu dieties but he still think himselves as the representative of muslims



He has more power to provide inter-faith dialogue than any moulvi ever will.


----------



## Al Bhatti

Someone should call his show live and in the begining say some sweet words for about half a minute and then start firing at him by saying dont you have any shame after all what is shown you axx xxle playing with religion.

Well a country where even the guests of Allah going to Makkah are not spared from the corruption, where the top offiicials who are muslims cannot even recite the very basic and easy verses of the Qura'an correctly, where hypocrites are made ministers what can we expect.

No wonder he was the State Minister for Religious Affairs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ice_man

best line is when he whsipers taaud do followed by...ch**D dou!! kitni saadhi zaban mein lol! 


followed by the epic mufti sahab ghalib sunna hai apnaay??


----------



## WAQAS119

Asim Aquil said:


> Aamir Liaquat ki bongi sunni? Those who believe in the behind the scenes video are enemies of the finality of the Prophet
> 
> Bicharay Ahmedis har maslay ki waja hain woh Pakistan main  hahahaha
> 
> Desperation gone to the extreme...



Bohat nazuk surat-e hall hai.....


----------



## dawud123

if geo knew about this person. then why the geo was broadcasting his programs...
which shows the hrypocrisy of geo too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awesome

Dr Amir Liaquat Hussain Video Exposed Reaction By A die hard fan - YouTube

Lol check out this hormonal kid, how his anger keeps going up on each cut

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

shamsheri said:


> if geo knew about this person. then why the geo was broadcasting his programs...
> which shows the hrypocrisy of geo too



A valid point ..... GEO is a Shity Channel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.M.R

danger-zone said:


> A valid point ..... GEO is a Shity Channel



They have 24 hours time, they have to show something. So they needed some actor having little bit knowledge, they found him and you can see his popularity here, almost everyone in Pakistan knows him, whether right or wrong but he is well known personality. Just consider, if geo used some other mullah who will just be reading ahadiths and aayaz, do you expect the same popularity of that mullah and program?


----------



## T-Faz

Aamir Online should act in a bollywood film, in a villanous role.

He could also do playback singing for it.

This ghalib loving b****a is too talented.


----------



## Imran Khan

ice_man said:


> best line is when he whsipers taaud do followed by...ch**D dou!! kitni saadhi zaban mein lol!
> 
> 
> followed by the epic mufti sahab ghalib sunna hai apnaay??



thats really funny man he is innocent like me hahahahaha


----------



## S.M.R

**** = 4
hosrik =6

harw = 4 correct answer


----------



## T-Faz

B****a : Bchara

Wrong answer.


----------



## VelocuR

Amir Liaquat Hussain Real Face Exposed (aamir liaquat exposed) - YouTube



Geo copyrights losing its control on Youtube, glad it is still spreading out more exposion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh




----------



## T-Faz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

His page on Wikipedia has become a playground. Read the last sentence.


----------



## alibaz

This guy did not respond to Mubashir Luqman program when he claimed that Mr Aamir Liaquat got his PhD degree in 15 days. I don't see any thing wrong with video. By the way when whole media was playing edited film of a shooting a alleged dacoit and demanding death for rangers guy not why should we believe that this is a fake video. I believe he is a hypocrite and cheat. The guy must not be allowed to continue his show for any rating purpose as geo did in case of Nadia Khan scenario


----------



## alibaz

Al Bhatti said:


> Someone should call his show live and in the begining say some sweet words for about half a minute and then start firing at him by saying dont you have any shame after all what is shown you axx xxle playing with religion.



I don't think its a good idea cause its really bad and this will set precedence for good programs as well. two. he will drop your call and next time may come up with 15 sec delayed transmission. Three. It would be better he comes on a third channel and respond to these allegations.


----------



## alibaz

superNova said:


> the guy didnt fool pakistanis, because he used to invite other people to answer people's questions, and as you are not muslim so i say mind your own business, now dont start islam and muslim pakistani bashing with it



.....and did you see what he did with those invitees, one was taunted as *jalay deobandi* and other's cap was compared with an Indian actors who raped many girls (in films). So there is no doubt that this guy is fooling whole Pakistan in particular and Muslim world in general.


----------



## SBD-3

---------- Post added at 11:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

Can't believe this thread is still alive! LOL!
Guys, post the pictures in 'Stupid and Funny from all over the world' thread.

I have posted a dozen already.


----------



## S.M.R




----------



## mr42O

javed20 said:


> oh wahabis don,t try to defame a true aalim you are jealous from his reputation. you are munafiq people.Allah have
> given him great fame and what the hypocrity people you do instead of barking.




lol tell me what is fake in this video ? 

his face ? ( which we know is fake ) 
His hands ?
His words/voice ?

Tell me what do u find fake in it. Tell ur dear Aamir to let a expert check video and tell all us if its fake. ARY could have done that for him which they havnet. Wait and see after this show u will never see him on ARY either.


----------



## dawud123

His brother Dr Imran Liaquat Husain was exposed in 2007 by Jan Ali Shah Kazmi.
Got his relegious degree from America. 

A very interesting video what he is doing against shias. 










In the above video is Dr Imran Liaquat Husain.


----------



## VelocuR

From 2007:

I watched Geo's Program "Choti si Naiki" few weeks back. They showed a little girl with some disease. Her father is a school teacher and can't afford the expensive cure for her daughter. They encouraged to donate for this little girl but ironically didnt give any account information for this. They gave only one email address " naiki@geo.tv" as a contact. I was a little disappointed on this. I thought many people may not donate (out of laziness) because contact or account information is not given on the spot. I consider it a bad advertisement, if someone want to donate he/she should be able to do it quickly; as they say "hit the iron when its hot"

Anyway, I emailed and showed my interest to donate some money, specifically for this poor family. I specifically asked for the contact of her father (as I intended to support them continuously). I was not sure about legality of transferring my money to account of this person but I decided to trust GEO TV for it. I didn't expect GEO to go much more "illegal" than that.

Guess who replied? Mr. (not Dr.) Aamer Liaquat Hussain.

1- He completely ignored my interest in specific family (It was not auto-generated as he replied me after 5 days)

2-He gave me two accounts information.
(a) First one of some trust named after his mother's name (which can't be found by googling)
(b) Second one is a Foreign Currency account on his "own" name. Did you see it? "On his own name". This is COMPLETELY illegal by all accounts. He can go to Jail (if only MQM is not in power) for this (and if only i have time and hope from Pakistani system to file a case).

3- Then he gave mailing address (to send checks) which I believe does not by any chance belong to GEO TV. It sure is against the rules of employment. You have to be really really mean and shameless to give your own address.

4- For further queries; he said "mail me at following email address" which is a personal email address (cyber.net.pk).

*shocked*

This man never stops shocking me with the level of dheetness & shamelessness he has.

*sigh*

I replied him reminding what I already stated in my first email that I am interested in sending my donation directly to family. So, please give me their contact or account information. I also CCed his personal email which he gave. In fact i was fine with some bank account set up by GEO TV but this really sucks.

*HE DID NOT REPLY*

*more shocked*

I think GEO is completely screwed when it comes to MQM. He should have been fired (or could resigned) when his degrees was proven to be fake. I wonder how GEO is allowing him to spread confused and distorted version of his screwed personal thoughts to Awam. (Remember he is not qualified in any kind of Islamic Studies)

I don't believe that he has fan following, I think all his fan's phone calls are made from next room.

I have copied his (only) mail to me. I want to complain to Geo TV. Please tell me how can I do it? Also, Please spread the word

********************************************
Dear -----
Assalam o Alaikum

Thank you so much for your mail. I am really glad that you want to participate in this virtuous cause. It is so encouraging that we are not alone who can feel the pain and agony from which these deprived people are going through but there are others as well who can sense the same and willing to participate with us.

You can donate in the following account numbers:

A/c no: 010-3033-4 UBL Bank, Al Rahman Branch, I.I. Chundrigar Road Karachi.
(Account Name: Mahmooda Sultana Foundation Trust)

For Foreign Currency US $: A/c no: 01-642668901 Standard Chartered Bank, Clifton Branch, Clifton, Karachi.
Account Name: Aamer Liaquat Hussain
Branch Code 072
Swift Code SCB LP KKX

You can also send your cheque at this address:

GEO Religious Affairs Department
Laher Manzil
Mahmooda Sultana Street, Off I.I. Chundrigar Road
Karachi.


I would like to thank again for endorsing my plans for the needy and deprived people of the society.


If you have further queries feel free to write to me on the following address.

draamer@cyber.net.pk

Thanks again and looking forward for your generous contribution.


Dr Aamer Liaquat Hussain (<< he is real Satan)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.M.R

Mahmooda Sultana Foundation Trust is run and managed by Amir Liaqat.

here is ad printed in daily jang.
Mahmooda Sultana Foundation Trust

http://www.jang.com.pk/ads/mehmoda/ramzan/images/ad.jpg

for foreign currency, he uses his personal account.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Aamir Liaquat Exposed






http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/3182/aamirliaquat.jpg

Please contribution on facebook and add many joke images so many youths/old will aware of it.


----------



## Awesome

RaptorRX707 said:


> From 2007:
> 
> I watched Geo's Program "Choti si Naiki" few weeks back. They showed a little girl with some disease. Her father is a school teacher and can't afford the expensive cure for her daughter. They encouraged to donate for this little girl but ironically didnt give any account information for this. They gave only one email address " naiki@geo.tv" as a contact. I was a little disappointed on this. I thought many people may not donate (out of laziness) because contact or account information is not given on the spot. I consider it a bad advertisement, if someone want to donate he/she should be able to do it quickly; as they say "hit the iron when its hot"
> 
> Anyway, I emailed and showed my interest to donate some money, specifically for this poor family. I specifically asked for the contact of her father (as I intended to support them continuously). I was not sure about legality of transferring my money to account of this person but I decided to trust GEO TV for it. I didn't expect GEO to go much more "illegal" than that.
> 
> Guess who replied? Mr. (not Dr.) Aamer Liaquat Hussain.
> 
> 1- He completely ignored my interest in specific family (It was not auto-generated as he replied me after 5 days)
> 
> 2-He gave me two accounts information.
> (a) First one of some trust named after his mother's name (which can't be found by googling)
> (b) Second one is a Foreign Currency account on his "own" name. Did you see it? "On his own name". This is COMPLETELY illegal by all accounts. He can go to Jail (if only MQM is not in power) for this (and if only i have time and hope from Pakistani system to file a case).
> 
> 3- Then he gave mailing address (to send checks) which I believe does not by any chance belong to GEO TV. It sure is against the rules of employment. You have to be really really mean and shameless to give your own address.
> 
> 4- For further queries; he said "mail me at following email address" which is a personal email address (cyber.net.pk).
> 
> *shocked*
> 
> This man never stops shocking me with the level of dheetness & shamelessness he has.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> I replied him reminding what I already stated in my first email that I am interested in sending my donation directly to family. So, please give me their contact or account information. I also CCed his personal email which he gave. In fact i was fine with some bank account set up by GEO TV but this really sucks.
> 
> *HE DID NOT REPLY*
> 
> *more shocked*
> 
> I think GEO is completely screwed when it comes to MQM. He should have been fired (or could resigned) when his degrees was proven to be fake. I wonder how GEO is allowing him to spread confused and distorted version of his screwed personal thoughts to Awam. (Remember he is not qualified in any kind of Islamic Studies)
> 
> I don't believe that he has fan following, I think all his fan's phone calls are made from next room.
> 
> I have copied his (only) mail to me. I want to complain to Geo TV. Please tell me how can I do it? Also, Please spread the word
> 
> ********************************************
> Dear -----
> Assalam o Alaikum
> 
> Thank you so much for your mail. I am really glad that you want to participate in this virtuous cause. It is so encouraging that we are not alone who can feel the pain and agony from which these deprived people are going through but there are others as well who can sense the same and willing to participate with us.
> 
> You can donate in the following account numbers:
> 
> A/c no: 010-3033-4 UBL Bank, Al Rahman Branch, I.I. Chundrigar Road Karachi.
> (Account Name: Mahmooda Sultana Foundation Trust)
> 
> For Foreign Currency US $: A/c no: 01-642668901 Standard Chartered Bank, Clifton Branch, Clifton, Karachi.
> Account Name: Aamer Liaquat Hussain
> Branch Code 072
> Swift Code SCB LP KKX
> 
> You can also send your cheque at this address:
> 
> GEO Religious Affairs Department
> Laher Manzil
> Mahmooda Sultana Street, Off I.I. Chundrigar Road
> Karachi.
> 
> 
> I would like to thank again for endorsing my plans for the needy and deprived people of the society.
> 
> 
> If you have further queries feel free to write to me on the following address.
> 
> draamer@cyber.net.pk
> 
> Thanks again and looking forward for your generous contribution.
> 
> 
> Dr Aamer Liaquat Hussain (<< he is real Satan)



If this is not your personal account and if you have copy pasted from someone else you should mention it as such.


----------



## VelocuR

Asim Aquil said:


> If this is not your personal account and if you have copy pasted from someone else you should mention it as such.



(Dr? Oh yeah!) Aamer Liaquat Hussain is a Fraud - Chowk: India Pakistan Ideas Identities.com

There is no name. I agree with you.


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

S.M.R said:


> They have 24 hours time, they have to show something. So they needed some actor having little bit knowledge, they found him and you can see his popularity here, almost everyone in Pakistan knows him, whether right or wrong but he is well known personality. Just consider, if geo used some other mullah who will just be reading ahadiths and aayaz, do you expect the same popularity of that mullah and program?



Pal ... its big example is *Momar Rana* doing religious program on a TV ... Dunia TV I guess.. what a mess!  
well i am not gona respect him any way, because his is doing that for money and thats what Amir Liqat did.


----------



## S.M.R

danger-zone said:


> Pal ... its big example is *Momar Rana* doing religious program on a TV ... Dunia TV I guess.. what a mess!
> well i am not gona respect him any way,* because his is doing that for money and thats what Amir Liqat did.*



bhai Muft main to koi gali bhi nahi deta... Name one molvi (including Jayyad ones) who are doing for free. bhai in ka bhi pait hai, in ko bhi khana hai, paisa na kamain to kia karen... lol.


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

S.M.R said:


> bhai Muft main to koi gali bhi nahi deta... Name one molvi (including Jayyad ones) who are doing for free. bhai in ka bhi pait hai, in ko bhi khana hai, paisa na kamain to kia karen... lol.



That's what the problem with our Aalims and Preachers, Allah SWT has said in Quran in Suran Baqrah *"Meri ayat ke badlay dunyawi ujrat na lo"* , and three more times in other verses that i couldn't remember. 
Tamam naik Kamoon or Aamal ka Badlay Allah ke pas hai, Is lye koi Quran ka Dars ya Hadith ke talim denay k badlay agar koi dunyawi Ujrat ya Ajar leta hai to wo Quran ke Roh se sahi nahin hai. Nabi SAW or Sahaba RA ne ya kam fe-Sabeel-lillah kia or ajj wo Janaton ke Malik hain. Ye aj kal ke do naubber Mulla or Aalim, ye deen ke Sodagar hain or is ko bech ker apni Rozi roti kertay hain. 
Example is Amir Liqat


----------



## dexter

lolzzz....is ki tou band hi baja dia..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter




----------



## jha

dexter said:


>



hahahaha..Why is he taking him so seriously..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

jha said:


> hahahaha..Why is he taking him so seriously..?



he look like my brother last hope hahahahahahahh when i see this guy my mind turn to him hahahahahha


----------



## Awesome



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Saleha Sheikh

Yeh tamasha kab tak TV pe shakal dikhata rahe ga???


----------



## Imran Khan

dexter said:


>




the best part is 

*aap ne kya awaam ko phuddu samjha hua hai *ahhaahhahahahh     

i am sure he is saraiki or punjabi hehheehhehe


----------



## TARIQ BN ZIYAAD

Assalam alaikum

Yaro 24 pages and still going on , u ppl like somebody's bay izzati. lol

TARIQ


----------



## Al Bhatti

TARIQ BN ZIYAAD said:


> Assalam alaikum
> 
> Yaro 24 pages and still going on , u ppl like somebody's bay izzati. lol
> 
> TARIQ


 
For doing _bayzatti_ of person A, A should have some _izzat_ in the first place hhhhhhhhhhhhh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

to beizzati kharab ker do yaar lolz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ice_man

sadly i still hear aunties calling his show and saying amir bhai Allah apko lambhi zindagi daay app kaay khilaaf saazish hai!  iss kaum kaa kiya hogaa!!! 

people believe amir liquat more than a factual video!!!


----------



## a. hussain

ice_man said:


> sadly i still hear aunties calling his show and saying amir bhai Allah apko lambhi zindagi daay app kaay khilaaf saazish hai!  iss kaum kaa kiya hogaa!!!
> 
> people believe amir liquat more than a factual video!!!


 

Brothers can't understand the extent of foolish comments being passed by different so called refined & sincere guys on this forum. Simply put everyone is responsible for his or her deeds. Only Allah knows the fact. Who are you to judge and claim him/ her to be sattan. If he is doing even 1% of good things for the betterment of others I believe he is much better than the lot just foolsihly passing comments (Only Allah knows the real motive they have).

This month is of Ramdan so avoid being ignorant and do some good rather than critizing others. Shameon you guys.

XXXXX


----------



## Pukhtoon

^^^^ Yeah Start main Taqreer kar dee tum ne be... Aur Akhir main Shame On you Guys.

Wah Another Amir Liaqat hussain ... do do batein.. A Hussain yr nick is .. is it Amir Hussain ? Liaqat kha gayee kia ?


----------



## mjnaushad

Can't see the video rightnow but i dont like these "methey methey islami bhai".


----------



## untitled

ice_man said:


> sadly i still hear aunties calling his show and saying amir bhai Allah apko lambhi zindagi daay



You will always find people who like or hate someone irrespective of facts presented to them.... It is a fact of life


----------



## ice_man

a. hussain said:


> Brothers can't understand the extent of foolish comments being passed by different so called refined & sincere guys on this forum. Simply put everyone is responsible for his or her deeds. Only Allah knows the fact. Who are you to judge and claim him/ her to be sattan. If he is doing even 1% of good things for the betterment of others I believe he is much better than the lot just foolsihly passing comments (Only Allah knows the real motive they have).
> 
> This month is of Ramdan so avoid being ignorant and do some good rather than critizing others. Shameon you guys.
> 
> XXXXX



these are exactly the kind of people why ALTAF HUSSAIN & ZARDARI are our leaders! and why are MULLAHS are so corrupt and inept & dramaybaz like amir liaquat! 

i prefer zardari or musharraf to amir liaqauat because he is atleast not a munafiq! he is corrupt and doesn't try to act shareef and like a mullah! people like zia-ul-haq & amir liaquat are the cancer of our society!


----------



## Pk_Thunder

Maroof mazhabi scholar '' Jhoot bulwa rahay ho yaar''  and before that, watch when he sips his tea and does aaaaaahaaaahaha aaaaaahhhhhhahaha


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

a. hussain said:


> Brothers can't understand the extent of foolish comments being passed by different so called refined & sincere guys on this forum. Simply put everyone is responsible for his or her deeds. Only Allah knows the fact. Who are you to judge and claim him/ her to be sattan. If he is doing even 1% of good things for the betterment of others I believe he is much better than the lot just foolsihly passing comments (Only Allah knows the real motive they have).
> 
> This month is of Ramdan so avoid being ignorant and do some good rather than critizing others. Shameon you guys.
> 
> XXXXX



Lagta hai AAP he hain wo Khush naseeb jis ne Galib film dekhi hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pk_Thunder

Asim Aquil said:


> Best one I've seen!



Here is another one


----------



## a. hussain

danger-zone said:


> Lagta hai AAP he hain wo Khush naseeb jis ne Galib film dekhi hai


 
Well do excuse me if my so called speech had hurt your ego's. Just wondering why so much hatred/ continuous leg-pulling going on. May be GEO payroll list has something to do with it (Sorry for being sarcastic). As I saif if someone (whoso ever it may be) is doing anything however insignificant it may be is better than those who are just doing nothing or creating hurdles in his/ her way. Everr thought about it (If all this scheme is just a farce/ lie?).

Won't say anymore as I believe we enjoy such crap claims

Just sick & sad


----------



## muslim282

Read quran and hadith.

Instead we listen to these 'almost' scholars.

Khomenei, the biggest satanic mulla who set of this trend of producing radicalism mixed with his own ideas of how a nation should be run and how people should live.
Look to the prophets (saw) life and the sahaba (r.a). Forget these T.V scholors.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pshamim

spoken words and lips do not align. This in my opinion is a fake video.
My question is why they have come out now and what the motive is. Videos are clearly from his association with Geo. He is now with ARY. Definitely a sleazy attempt to defame.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ice_man

a. hussain said:


> Well do excuse me if my so called speech had hurt your ego's. Just wondering why so much hatred/ continuous leg-pulling going on. May be GEO payroll list has something to do with it (Sorry for being sarcastic). As I saif if someone (whoso ever it may be) is doing anything however insignificant it may be is better than those who are just doing nothing or creating hurdles in his/ her way. Everr thought about it (If all this scheme is just a farce/ lie?).
> 
> Won't say anymore as I believe we enjoy such crap claims
> 
> Just sick & sad



yes let's support zardari he is naik too! like you said everything can be a lie and farce against zardari too? the problem with pakistanis is that they have started believing everything is a conspiracy! they love burying their head in the sand! 

denying facts is easy because truth is bitter to digest! 

and why so much love for this munaafiq? are you on his payroll?


----------



## VelocuR

pshamim said:


> spoken words and lips do not align. This in my opinion is a fake video.
> My question is why they have come out now and what the motive is. Videos are clearly from his association with Geo. He is now with ARY. Definitely a sleazy attempt to defame.


 
I don't know why you are thinking differently. Maybe you haven't gone through whole pages in this thread. Nope, it is not fake. The real question is why it come out? Clearly, staffs want us to know the other sides habit of Aamir and its abusive languages where GEO know it to fool youth misguiding in Islam and insulting our Prophets. Off-camera, we will not ignore his behaviors apart from on-camera (fake smile). 

Watch carefully to analyze sounds and lips ...
Aamir Liaquat Exposed [SYNC fixed - with proof / slow motion video] Must Watch! « Tv « ::Sunzara.com:: &#8211; Latest Bollywood Music N Bollywood Movies

Polls
http://www.defence.pk/forums/political-videos/125414-aamir-liaquats-video-fake-real.html


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

pshamim said:


> *spoken words and lips do not align. This in my opinion is a fake video.*
> My question is why they have come out now and what the motive is. *Videos are clearly from his association with Geo*. He is now with ARY. Definitely a sleazy attempt to defame.



Ok sir let us consider the Video is fake, i may believe it. but what should i do with his last video where he is abusing Khulfa E Rashdeen (RA). Shell we close our eyes and consider that one a FAKE as well. ?

Leaking this type of video now by GEO TV, when he is working with ARY, shows its double stranded. GEO must be blamed for giving birth such a Satanic Aalim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## unicorn

pshamim said:


> spoken words and lips do not align. This in my opinion is a fake video.
> My question is why they have come out now and what the motive is. Videos are clearly from his association with Geo. He is now with ARY. Definitely a sleazy attempt to defame.



Yes Sir enough doubt in it.

People are acting as if the videos in this world are impossible to doctored with audio. The wrong thing which people should not be doing here is that they are generalizing this specific case. Why specific because of the back ground ofAmir Liaquat. One even if assume that the words which he used are indeed true than one should keep that in mind that all the doctors and educatedmen in the political party from once he is associated with bears same resemblance. 

I think we all know what kind of people are making this mistake. 
Unfortunately a deliberate mistake they are making!


----------



## genmirajborgza786

i found out the name of the actor he was talikng about who had makhan (butter) on his face 

he is Ajit (Hindi: &#2309;&#2332;&#2367;&#2340, screen name of Hamid Ali Khan, (born 27 January 1922 in Golconda, died of cardiac arrest on 22 October 1998 in Hyderabad) was a Bollywood film actor. Ajit, a popular villain of Hindi films, was known for his stylish and peculiar dialogue delivery. His dialogues Mona darling, smart boy, Lily, don't be silly and Mona, loot lo sona, went on to become a rage and sometimes overshadowed his earlier remarkable performances 

Ajit Khan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pshamim

danger-zone said:


> Ok sir let us consider the Video is fake, i may believe it. but what should i do with his last video where he is abusing Khulfa E Rashdeen (RA). Shell we close our eyes and consider that one a FAKE as well. ?
> 
> Leaking this type of video now by GEO TV, when he is working with ARY, shows its double stranded. GEO must be blamed for giving birth such a Satanic Aalim.



Yes sync is fixed. Wonder why they did not fix the whole video. So just take couple of words and try syscing it as effort ill be too cumnersome and long to do so. This is the favorite past time for some in Pakistan and defame whom we dont like.
Allah's azab is already on this nation and we are still engaged in such activities.

Fisslers in action while Pakistan burns. Let us stop the nonsense and try to clean our souls for our own sake.


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

pshamim said:


> Yes sync is fixed. Wonder why they did not fix the whole video. So just take couple of words and try syscing it as effort ill be too cumnersome and long to do so. This is the favorite past time for some in Pakistan and defame whom we dont like.
> Allah's azab is already on this nation and we are still engaged in such activities.
> 
> Fisslers in action while Pakistan burns. Let us stop the nonsense and try to clean our souls for our own sake.



Sir, lets just forget the newly surfaced/current video. i too say its fake. OK
but take a look at this video. what will you say ... ? 
Amir Liaquat Cursing & Abusing Sahaba (R.A) - YouTube

he apologised to Muslims over this video, so we cannot consider it A FAKE TOO.


----------



## Al Bhatti

If the video is dubbed then are the movements of the hands (when he refers to qawali) also animated?


----------



## ice_man

yes from today whatever obama says or osama said was fake! and whatever amir liquat said is also a fake video! and zardaris videos are doctored too! so are saddam's and hitlers!


----------



## ice_man

genmirajborgza786 said:


> i found out the name of the actor he was talikng about who had makhan (butter) on his face
> 
> he is Ajit (Hindi: &#2309;&#2332;&#2367;&#2340, screen name of Hamid Ali Khan, (born 27 January 1922 in Golconda, died of cardiac arrest on 22 October 1998 in Hyderabad) was a Bollywood film actor. Ajit, a popular villain of Hindi films, was known for his stylish and peculiar dialogue delivery. His dialogues Mona darling, smart boy, Lily, don't be silly and Mona, loot lo sona, went on to become a rage and sometimes overshadowed his earlier remarkable performances
> 
> Ajit Khan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




no incorrect brother he meant this guy 

Ranjeet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

the guy who was J.D is muqaddar ka sikandar and was always the "son" of a big villian until the rise of shakti kapoor!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

*NEW IMPROVED AUDIO/VIDEO SYN*


----------



## Irfan Baloch

wow 26 pages of exposure thats great work
he must be dragged in the streets and stoned to death and all our problems in the country will be sloved

no more power shortage, everyone will be paid 10 times, politicians will speak the truth, there will be bunper crops. there will be flowers and singing birds.

Islamic Caliphate of Pakistan will conquer Hind and start the conquest for Spain and Jamaica.
Americans will be given 2 weeks notice to convert to Talibani Islam or pay Jazia
911 truth will be uncovered
fake moon landing will be exposed
Urdu will have more Arabic words than the pagan words of Persia & Hindi
the national Anthem will be converted into Arabic. 
Pure & True Muslims will perform public lashing and kafirs will beg for mercy


----------



## Zarvan

Irfan Baloch said:


> wow 26 pages of exposure thats great work
> he must be dragged in the streets and stoned to death and all our problems in the country will be sloved
> 
> no more power shortage, everyone will be paid 10 times, politicians will speak the truth, there will be bunper crops. there will be flowers and singing birds.
> 
> Islamic Caliphate of Pakistan will conquer Hind and start the conquest for Spain and Jamaica.
> Americans will be given 2 weeks notice to convert to Talibani Islam or pay Jazia
> 911 truth will be uncovered
> fake moon landing will be exposed
> Urdu will have more Arabic words than the pagan words of Persia & Hindi
> the national Anthem will be converted into Arabic. @Zarvan will perform public lashing and @nickindian & his team will beg for mercy



Sir Ghazwa e Hind has already been told by RASOOL SAW and also about spread of Islam before day of judgement Mr wars will take place and lots of them and other things you said if you have some personal bias with Islam and Muslims that is your problem you are free to burn in your jealousy


----------



## Irfan Baloch

muslim282 said:


> Read quran and hadith.
> 
> Instead we listen to these 'almost' scholars.
> 
> Khomenei, the biggest satanic mulla who set of this trend of producing radicalism mixed with his own ideas of how a nation should be run and how people should live..



I completely agree
if we had been listening to Mullah FM instead then the entire world would have become grand Islamic Caliphate. his words of visdom, honor and piety graced the people of Sawat that they still remember him close to their hearts while he stays as a guest In Kunar province in Afghanistan.

but nothing is lost

TTP will conquer Pakistan and purge all impure Muslims



Zarvan said:


> Sir Ghazwa e Hind has already been told by RASOOL SAW and also about spread of Islam before day of judgement Mr wars will take place and lots of them and other things you said if you have some personal bias with Islam and Muslims that is your problem you are free to burn in your jealousy



link me the sahih Hadith on it with name of the book and hadith reference
otherwise I will use the famous Pakistani law on you that is used on poor Christians and even poor Deobandis to settle personal scores

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Irfan Baloch said:


> I completely agree
> if we had been listening to Mullah FM instead then the entire world would have become grand Islamic Caliphate. his words of visdom, honor and piety graced the people of Sawat that they still remember him close to their hearts while he stays as a guest In Kunar province in Afghanistan.
> 
> but nothing is lost
> 
> TTP will conquer Pakistan and purge all impure Muslims
> 
> 
> 
> link me the sahih Hadith on it with name of the book and hadith reference
> otherwise I will use the famous Pakistani law on you that is used on poor Christians and even poor Deobandis to settle personal scores



Mr I would quote you those Hadees Sir really soon don't worry they are around 18 of those hadees MR mostly in Masnad e Ahmad Bin Hanbal Mr

Hadith # 1
=======

This Hadith is related to Hazrat Abu Hurairah (R.A.). He says that my intimate friend Hadhrat Muhammad (Sall-Allaho-'Alayhe-Wasallam) told me that:

&#8220;In this Ummah, the troops would be headed towards Sindh & Hind&#8221;

"Hazrat Abu Hurairah (R.A.) says that if I could find a chance to participate in any of such movement & (while participating in it) I be got martyred, then well & good; if came back as a survived warrior, then I would be a free Abu Hurairah, to whom Allah Almighty would have given freedom from the Hell.&#8221;


A few references:

With these words, only Imam bin Hambal (R) narrated this Hadith in &#8216;Masnad&#8217; and Ibn-e-Kaseer copied with his reference in &#8216;Al-Badaya Wa Nahaya&#8217;.

Qazi Ahmad Shakir gave this Hadees the beautiful stability in the explanation & search of &#8216;Masnad Ahmad&#8217;.

Imam Nisai did narrate this Hadith in both his books: &#8216;As Sunan Al Mujtaba&#8217; & &#8216;As Sunan Al Kubra&#8217; with the following wordings, that Hazrat Abu Hurairah (R.A.) says, Hadhrat Muhammad (Sall-Allaho-'Alayhe-Wasallam) did promise us of Ghazwa-e-Hind. If I got chance to participate in it, then I would spend all my energy & wealth in it. If I got slained, then I would be considered among the most great martyrs. And if came back, then would be a freed Abu-Hurairah.

Imam Behqi (R) has also copied the same wordings in &#8216;As Sunan Al Kubra&#8217;. In his another narration, there is one addition. With the reference of Ibn-e-Daood, Masdad told about Abu-Ishaq Fazari that he used to say: &#8216;I wish that I could participate in the Ghazwat of Marbad (some place in East towards India from Arab), instead of all those Ghazwaat which I did in city Rome&#8217;.

Imam Behqi (R) has talked about the same narration in &#8216;Dalail un Nubuwwah&#8217;. And with his reference, this narration has been copied by Imam Syuti (R) in &#8216;Al Khasaais Al Kubra&#8217;.

Furthermore, the following Hadees quoters have narrated the same Hadees with a few word difference.

Sheikh Ahmad Shakir (R) approved the very Hadees.

Ibn e Kaseer copied in &#8216;Al Badaya Wa Nahaya&#8217; from the testimonial of Imam Ahmad.

Abu Naeem (R) narrated it in &#8216;Huliyaat ul Auliya&#8217;.

Imam Hakim (R) remained silent after narrating this Hadees in &#8216;Al Mustadrak Al Saheeheen&#8217;. While, Imam Zahbi (R) omitted it from his Mustadrak.

Saeed bin Mansoor narrated it in his book &#8216;As Sunan&#8217;.

Khateeb Baghdadi wrote in the history of Baghdad that &#8216;I would make myself restless in it&#8217;.

Naeem bin Hammad; the teacher of Imam Bukhari (R) wrote in &#8216;Al Fitan&#8217;.

Ibn e Abi Asim (R) did in his book &#8216;Al-Jihad&#8217;.

Ibn e Abi Hatim (R) narrated in his book &#8216;Al Laal&#8217; that &#8216;if I would be murdered, then would be alive by getting food (as shaheed) & if returned, then would be freed&#8217;.

Imam Bukhari (R) did narrate in &#8216;Al Tareekh Al Kabeer&#8217;

Imam Mazi did in &#8216;Tehzeeb ul Kamal&#8217;.

Ibn e Hajar Askalani did relate this Hadees in &#8216;Tehzeeb Al Tehzeeb&#8217;.


According to all the people written above, this Hadees is all correct and is beautiful

Hadith # 2
=======

HADEES OF HADHRAT SUBAN (R.A.) the freed servant of Hadhrat Muhammad (Sall-Allaho-'Alayhe-Wasallam) :

It is being related to Hadhrat Suban (R.A.) that Hadhrat Muhammad (Sall-Allaho-'Alayhe-Wasallam) told that:

&#8220;Two groups amongst My Ummah would be such, to whom Allah has freed from fire; One group would attack India & the Second would be that who would accompany Isa Ibn-e-Maryam (A.S.).&#8221;


A few references:

The following Hadees quoters has quoted this Hadees as it is:

Imam Ahmad (R) in &#8216;Masnad&#8217;.

Imam Nisai (R) in &#8216;As Sunan Al Mujtaba&#8217;.

Sheikh Nasir-ud-Din Albani (R) approved this Hadees.

Same as in &#8216;As Sunan Al Kubra&#8217;.

Ibn-e-Abi Asim (R) in &#8216;Kitab Al Jihad&#8217;.

Ibn-e-Adi in &#8216;Al Kamil Fee Zaufa Ar Rijal&#8217;.

Tibrani (R) in &#8216;Al Mojam Al Aust&#8217;.

Behqi (R) in &#8216;As Sunan Al Kubra&#8217;.

Ibn-e-Kaseer (R) in &#8216;Al Badaya Wa Nahaya&#8217;.

Imam Welmi (R) in &#8216;Masnad Al-Firdous&#8217;.

Imam Syuti (R) in &#8216;Al Jaamay Al Kabeer&#8217;.

Imam Manavi (R) in Al Jaamay Al Kabeer&#8217;s commentary &#8216;Faiz Al Qadeer&#8217;.

Imam Bukhari (R) in &#8216;Al Tareekh Al Kabeer&#8217;.

Imam Mazi (R) in &#8216;Tehzeeb Al Kamal&#8217;.

Ibn-e-Asaakar (R) in &#8216;history of Damascus&#8217;.


----------



## Zarvan

Hadith # 3
=======

HADHRAT ABU HURAIRAH&#8217;s 2nd HADEES:-

It is related to Hadhrat Abu Hurairah (R.A) that Hadhrat Muhammad (Sall-Allaho-'Alayhe-Wasallam) talked about Hindustan (India) & said:

&#8220;Definitely, one of your troop would do a war with Hindustan, Allah would grant success to those warriors, as far as they would bring their kings by dragging them in chains / fetters. And Allah would forgive those warriors (by the Blessing of this great war). And when those Muslims would return, they would find Hazrat Isa Ibn-e-Maryam(A.S.) in Syria (Shaam)&#8221;.

Hazdhat Abu Hurairah (R.A.) told that &#8216;if I could find that Ghazwa, then would sell all my new & old goods and would participate in it. When Allah (S.W.T.) granted us success & we returned, then I would be a free Abu Hurairah; who would come in the country of Syria with such a pride of finding Hazrat Isa (A.S.) over there. O Rasoolullah (Sall-Allaho-'Alayhe-Wasallam) that time it would be my intense wish that by coming closer to Hazrat Isa (A.S.), I may tell him that I am the Sahabi of Muhammad (Sall-Allaho-'Alayhe-Wasallam).

The narrator tells that Hadhrat Muhammad (Sall-Allaho-'Alayhe-Wasallam) smiled & said: &#8216;very difficult, very difficult&#8217;.


A few references:

Naeem bin Hammad quoted this Hadees in his book &#8216;Kitab Al Fitan&#8217;.

Ishaq bin Rahuya(R) also quoted this Hadees in his &#8216;Masnad&#8217;, in which there are few additions, so we are also quoting this narration as well, which is as follows:-

Hadhrat Abu Hurairah (R.A.) says that, one day Huzoor (Sall-Allaho-'Alayhe-Wasallam) said while talking about India (Hindustan):

&#8216;Surely, your one troop would fight with Hindustan & Allah would Bless those Warriors (Mujahid) with success, that they would bring the leaders of Sindh in fetters, Allah would forgive the Warriors. Then, when they would return, they would find Isa Ibn-e-Maryam (A.S.) in Syria&#8221;.

Hadhrat Abu Hurairah (R.A.) spoke:

&#8216;If I get that Ghazwa, then would participate in it by selling all my old & new goods. When Allah would give us success, then we would come back & I would be a freed Abu Hurairah, who would come in Syria and would meet Hazrat Isa Ibn-e-Maryam (A.S.) there. O Allah&#8217;s Messenger (Sall-Allaho-'Alayhe-Wasallam) that time, I would be in a deep desire to tell him by going close to him that I have the honour of having the company of Muhammad (Sall-Allaho-'Alayhe-Wasallam).

The narrator tells that: Muhammad (Sall-Allaho-'Alayhe-Wasallam) smiles by listening to this.

Hadith # 4
=======

HADEES OF HADHRAT KAAB (R.A.):-

This is the Hadees of Hadhrat Kaab (R.A.), he says that:

&#8220;A King of Jerusalem (Bait-ul-Muqaddas) would make a troop move forward towards Hindustan. The Warriors destroy the land of Hind; would possess its treasures, then King would use those treasures for the décor of Jerusalem. That troop would bring the Indian kings in front of King (of Jerusalem). His Warriors by King&#8217;s order would conquer all the area between East & West. And would stay in Hindustan till the issue of Dajjal&#8221;.


A few references:

Naeem bin Hammad (R) Ustaaz Imam Bukhari (R) did narrate this Hadees in his book &#8216;Al-Fitan&#8217;. In it, the name of the quoter is not mentioned who related it to Hazrat Kaab (R.A.). But some Arabic words are being used, so this would be considered intersected.

Those wordings are as follows: (Almuhkamubnu Naafi-in Amman Haddasahu An Kaabin)

Hadith # 5
=======

HADEES RELATED TO HADHRAT SAFWAAN BIN UMROO (R):-

This fifth Hadees is being related to Hadhrat Safwaan bin Umroo (R) & is at contented stage according to its orders.

He says that some people told him that Huzoor (Sall-Allaho-'Alayhe-Wasallam) said:

&#8220;Some people of My Ummah will fight with Hindustan, Allah would grant them with success, even they would find the Indian kings being trapped in fetters. Allah would forgive those Warriors. When they would move towards Syria, then would find Isa Ibn-e-Maryam (A.S.) over there.&#8221;


Reference:

Naeem bin Hammad did narrate this Hadees in &#8216;Al Fitan&#8217;.

(5) HADEES RELATED TO HAZRAT SAFWAAN BIN UMROO(R)
This fifth Hadees is being related to Hazrat Safwaan bin Umroo(R) & is at contented stage according to its orders.

He says that some people told him that Hazoor (P.B.U.H.) said:

&#8220;Some people of My Ummah will fight with Hindustan, Allah would grant them with success, even they would find the Indian kings being trapped in fetters. Allah would forgive those Warriors. When they would move towards Syria, then would find Isa Ibn-e-Maryam(A.S.) over there&#8221;.


----------



## Zarvan

&#1593;&#1614;&#1606;&#1618; &#1579;&#1614;&#1608;&#1618;&#1576;&#1614;&#1575;&#1606;&#1614; &#1605;&#1614;&#1608;&#1618;&#1604;&#1614;&#1609; &#1585;&#1614;&#1587;&#1615;&#1608;&#1604;&#1616; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1614;&#1617;&#1607;&#1616; &#1589;&#1614;&#1604;&#1614;&#1617;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1614;&#1617;&#1607;&#1615; &#1593;&#1614;&#1604;&#1614;&#1610;&#1618;&#1607;&#1616; &#1608;&#1614;&#1587;&#1614;&#1604;&#1614;&#1617;&#1605;&#1614; &#1602;&#1614;&#1575;&#1604;&#1614; : &#1602;&#1614;&#1575;&#1604;&#1614; &#1585;&#1614;&#1587;&#1615;&#1608;&#1604;&#1615; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1614;&#1617;&#1607;&#1616; &#1589;&#1614;&#1604;&#1614;&#1617;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1614;&#1617;&#1607;&#1615; &#1593;&#1614;&#1604;&#1614;&#1610;&#1618;&#1607;&#1616; &#1608;&#1614;&#1587;&#1614;&#1604;&#1614;&#1617;&#1605;&#1614; : &#1593;&#1616;&#1589;&#1614;&#1575;&#1576;&#1614;&#1578;&#1614;&#1575;&#1606;&#1616; &#1605;&#1616;&#1606;&#1618; &#1571;&#1615;&#1605;&#1614;&#1617;&#1578;&#1616;&#1610; &#1571;&#1614;&#1581;&#1618;&#1585;&#1614;&#1586;&#1614;&#1607;&#1615;&#1605;&#1614;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1614;&#1617;&#1607;&#1615; &#1605;&#1616;&#1606;&#1618; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1614;&#1617;&#1575;&#1585;&#1616; : &#1593;&#1616;&#1589;&#1614;&#1575;&#1576;&#1614;&#1577;&#1612; &#1578;&#1614;&#1594;&#1618;&#1586;&#1615;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1618;&#1607;&#1616;&#1606;&#1618;&#1583;&#1614; &#1548; &#1608;&#1614;&#1593;&#1616;&#1589;&#1614;&#1575;&#1576;&#1614;&#1577;&#1612; &#1578;&#1614;&#1603;&#1615;&#1608;&#1606;&#1615; &#1605;&#1614;&#1593;&#1614; &#1593;&#1616;&#1610;&#1587;&#1614;&#1609; &#1576;&#1618;&#1606;&#1616; &#1605;&#1614;&#1585;&#1618;&#1610;&#1614;&#1605;&#1614; &#1593;&#1614;&#1604;&#1614;&#1610;&#1618;&#1607;&#1616;&#1605;&#1614;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1614;&#1617;&#1604;&#1614;&#1575;&#1605;(&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610; 3175&#1548; &#1575;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583;37/81)
&#8220;It is narrated by Thawbaan R.A, the slave of Rasool ul Allah SAW, who said: two groups of my Ummah will be saved by Allah from the Fire (of Jahannam). One group which would fight in Hind, and the second group which would be with Isa A.S the son of Marry A.S.&#8221;

The apparent of view of these narrations &#8211;provided if they are correct- seems that these would occur near the time of Prophet Isa A.S and not near Muawiyah Bin Abi Sufyaan R.A as some people think that it has already been done!
Imam Ibn e Katheer R.A says:
At the time of Muawiyah R.A around 44th year, Muslims conquered Hind. Similarly a great king Mahmood bin Subktain from Ghaznah (famous by name Sultan Mahmood Ghaznawi) also entered Hind and destroyed the temple of Soomnaat. For detail See &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577;(6/223)
Some are of opinion that these two battles were actually mentioned by Prophet SAW and some say it was Muhammad bin Qaasim&#8217;s voyage to Hind. 
However some are opinion that it will occur near the time of Prophet Isa A.S:
Allama Hamood At Tawejri says:
" &#1608;&#1605;&#1575; &#1584;&#1603;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1579; &#1571;&#1576;&#1610; &#1607;&#1585;&#1610;&#1585;&#1577; &#1585;&#1590;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1585;&#1608;&#1575;&#1607; &#1606;&#1593;&#1610;&#1605; &#1576;&#1606; &#1581;&#1605;&#1575;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1594;&#1586;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1606;&#1583; &#1563; &#1601;&#1607;&#1608; &#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1602;&#1593; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1570;&#1606; &#1548; &#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1602;&#1593; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583; &#1606;&#1586;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1610;&#1587;&#1609; &#1576;&#1606; &#1605;&#1585;&#1610;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1604;&#1575;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1548; &#1573;&#1606; &#1589;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1579; &#1576;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; . &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1571;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; " &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1607;&#1609;.
" &#1573;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; " (1/366)
&#8220;Whatever is mentioned in the Hadith of Abu Hurairah R.A which is narrated by Naeem bin Hammad with respect to the Conquest of Hind, it did not happen until now. And it will occur near the descending of Isa bin Maryam A.S &#8211; provided if the Hadith is Saheeh. And Allah knows Best!&#8221; end quote.

And Allah knows Best! For detail see Islam QA


----------



## Irfan Baloch

@Zarvan my dear
1st thing first
I appreciate your effort you put in the posts & the respects you have shown to Islamic personalities. 
I was looking for Sahih Bukhari but I will go from Hazrat Abu Hurarah RA and ensure that his quotations are authentic and the whole chain of narration is verified and undisputed.

I just wonder what if that Ghazwa has already happened during the time of Muslim conquest of Hind? I dont see anyone in Pakistan army or Taliban worthy enough to do so when their own hands are tainted with the blood of Muslims (let alone the Kafirs).

but I dont want to go any further. first I will authenticate these hadith and then seek guidance in their interpretation from Muslim Scholars including Indian scholars as well.


----------



## Zarvan

Irfan Baloch said:


> @Zarvan my dear
> 1st thing first
> I appreciate your effort you put in the posts & the respects you have shown to Islamic personalities.
> I was looking for Sahih Bukhari but I will go from Hazrat Abu Hurarah RA and ensure that his quotations are authentic and the whole chain of narration is verified and undisputed.
> 
> I just wonder what if that Ghazwa has already happened during the time of Muslim conquest of Hind? I dont see anyone in Pakistan army or Taliban worthy enough to do so when their own hands are tainted with the blood of Muslims (let alone the Kafirs).
> 
> but I dont want to go any further. first I will authenticate these hadith and then seek guidance in their interpretation from Muslim Scholars including Indian scholars as well.


Mr first not only Abu Hurrairah RA but all Sahabas have quoted Hadees and quoted rightly some have quoted few others have quoted very large numbers but all Sahabas have quoted Hadees No Sir these Ghazwas will take place because in many hadees it is clearly mentioned that after arresting leaders of India they would find Jesus and would go and help him meaning soon after this Ghazwa jesus would return and Masnade Imam Ahmad Bin Hanbal has 30000 hadees and all other Hadees in other hadees books mostly are also found in Masnad Ahmed Bin Hanbal


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

Irfan Baloch said:


> wow 26 pages of exposure thats great work
> he must be dragged in the streets and stoned to death and all our problems in the country will be sloved
> 
> no more power shortage, everyone will be paid 10 times, politicians will speak the truth, there will be bunper crops. there will be flowers and singing birds.
> 
> Islamic Caliphate of Pakistan will conquer Hind and start the conquest for Spain and Jamaica.
> Americans will be given 2 weeks notice to convert to Talibani Islam or pay Jazia
> 911 truth will be uncovered
> fake moon landing will be exposed
> Urdu will have more Arabic words than the pagan words of Persia & Hindi
> the national Anthem will be converted into Arabic.
> Pure & True Muslims will perform public lashing and kafirs will beg for mercy



*RETARD*


----------



## xyxmt

dont believe anything on internet unless you see it for yourself
dont say bad things about another human unless you are 100% sure its true
oneday you will have to answer for these things
allah maaf karey kisi ki ghibat kerney se


----------

